# [Wahl April 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2010)

Diesen Monat wieder von mir:

Wenn heute Bundestagswahl wäre welche Partei würdest du wählen?

Übersicht der letzten Monate



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2010)

Da mache ich auch wieder mit, die grüne Gefahr.


----------



## Wargrown (3. April 2010)

Interessant.


----------



## mixxed_up (4. April 2010)

Ich kapier das Diagramm immer noch nicht ... ?

_[x] Piratenpartei_


----------



## Semih91 (4. April 2010)

Diagramm ist echt kompliziert, aber der grüne Bereich scheint sich wieder gegen die anderen zu erheben


----------



## axel25 (4. April 2010)

Oha, die grünen haben bis jetzt ein viertel der Stimmen.
[x]grün, Grund: gegen Abschaffung von "Killerspielen"; etc.


----------



## insekt (4. April 2010)

Mit ausreichend kognitiven Fähigkeiten gibts an dem  Diagramm nichts auszusetzen.

[x] Grün


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (4. April 2010)

[x] Linke, wie immer.



insekt schrieb:


> Mit ausreichend kognitiven Fähigkeiten gibts an dem  Diagramm nichts auszusetzen.
> 
> [x] Grün



Nur müssen die Prozent-Zahlen geschätzt werden.


----------



## MomentInTime (4. April 2010)

[x] Piratenpartei

Geh' da auch gern mal hinter den Infostand und mach' einfach mit, wenn mal
einer in meiner Nähe ist.
Im Vergleich zum Vorjahr sind die Ausstattungs-Dimensionen bombastisch.
6 hochwertige Tische, orange überdeckt, versteht sich, gestalterisch gut
ausarbeitete Flyer, Merchandising, das Gläserne Mobil als Hintergrund-Kulisse
und zum Aufwärmen ^^ ... echt klasse, macht richtig Spaß... letztes Jahr
hatten wir dort nur 'nen weißen, wackligen Stehtisch mit 'ner Fahne und das
war's  ... damals, waren wir zu acht an einem Infostand und konnten
unser Glück kaum fassen, heute sind wir mindestens 12 und haben schon
fast ein Überfüllungsproblem, dass es zunehmend ratsam wird, sich in 2
Infostände zu splitten.
Kurz: Wir wachsen stetig und die NRW-Wahl am 9. Mai wird ein weiterer
Meilenstein in der noch jungen Geschichte der Piratenpartei, weil dies
die erste Wahl sein wird, in der wir nicht nur als Partei (Zweitstimme) wählbar
sein werden, sondern auch über Direktkandidaten (Erststimme). YAY !


----------



## Riot_deluxe (4. April 2010)

@IronheadHaynes

Mit welchen Parteien würdest du als Pirat eine Koalition eingehen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2010)

Mich würde viel eher interessieren, was für Programme die Piraten haben. Denn ein freies Internet ist zwar schön, löst aber weder die Probleme in der Gesundheitsdebatte noch beim Arbeitsmarkt.


----------



## MomentInTime (4. April 2010)

Theoretisch mit allen, ausschlaggebend ist die inhaltliche Schnittmenge, die man hat.
Demnach ist CDU und SPD möglich, aber praktisch betrachtet bei deren Wahlprogramm nahezu
ausgeschlossen. Gleiches gilt für die FDP, weil die uns bei 2 von unseren 3 Kernthemengebieten, "freie Wissensgesellschaft" und "mehr Demokratie durch Transparenz und Mitbestimmung", inhaltlich entgegenstehen. Die Linke würd' prinzipiell nicht ausgeschlossen werden, am wahrscheinlichsten wären jedoch wohl die Grünen als Koalitionspartner.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. April 2010)

@Piratenpartei

Fordern ist gut, aber wo sind konkrete Formulierungen für das "neue" Urheberrecht, die auch Entwurfcharakter haben und nicht nur bloße Meinung darstellen?

Ich kann mich durchaus mit der Piratenpartei identifizieren, nur es fehlt an einigen Stellen an Fachkompetenz (wer Gesetze machen will, muss diese auch formulieren und verstehen können). Ich war erschrocken zu sehen (Hessen), wie wenig davon vorhanden ist, von der Meinungs- und Ahnungslosigkeit in anderen Themengebieten (Steuerrecht) ganz zu schweigen. Da muss dringend dran gearbeitet werden (Geld zum fördern ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden).


----------



## MomentInTime (4. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich würde viel eher interessieren, was für Programme die Piraten haben. Denn ein freies Internet ist zwar schön, löst aber weder die Probleme in der Gesundheitsdebatte noch beim Arbeitsmarkt.



Da hast du natürlich recht. Das Internet-Stigma stammt jedoch auch eher
aus journalistischer Feder; das Wahlprogramm ist nämlich nicht ganz leicht,
prägnant zusammenzufassen. Piraten dampfen das Wahlprogramm anders
runter:
- Wahrung der Grund-  und Bürgerrechte
-  Mehr Demokratie  durch Mitbestimmung und Transparenz
- Freie Wissensgesellschaft

Von diesen drei Kernthemengebieten leiten sich alle Punkte des
Wahlprogramms zur NRW-Wahl ab.

Also:
Bildungspolitik
Innenpolitik
Verbraucherschutz
Bürgerbeteiligung & Direkte Demokratie
Medienpolitik
Open Access
Bauen und Verkehr
Kultur
Umwelt
Wirtschaft und Finanzen
Gesundheitspolitik
Drogenpolitik
Arbeit & Soziales

Der Große Wurf wird wohl der Punkt Bildungspolitik sein:
- 1 gliedriges, fließendes Schulsystem mit Kurs-Wahlsystem
- Lehrmittelfreiheit
- gebührenfreies Studium
- Reduzierung der Klassen- und Kursgrößen
- Demokratisierung der Bildungseinrichtungen
- Lebensunterhaltsicherndes, elternunabhängiges Bafög

Das Wahlprogramm deckt nicht zu 100% alle politischen Felder ab, ist im
Vergleich zum Wahlprogramm zur Bundestagswahl jedoch auf jeden Fall
inhaltlich ein Schritt nach vorne.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2010)

Ich denke, nach der Linken, Schwarz/Gelb, NPD und mehreren ~Grünen Ansätzen wird es langsam mal Zeit für einen "Piraten" Thread. Jeden Monat die gleichen Fragen und Antworten...




mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich kapier das Diagramm immer noch nicht ... ?





Semih91 schrieb:


> Diagramm ist echt kompliziert,



Was ist denn daran so kompliziert?
Für jeden Monat sind die Parteien im Verhältniss zueinander angegeben, die Partei mit dem höchsten Abschnitt hat den größten Stimmenanteil - fertig.
Darübergelegt sind zwei Linien, die die absolute Wahlbeteiligung und die Enthaltungen angeben.



MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf schrieb:


> Nur müssen die Prozent-Zahlen geschätzt werden.



Um sie einzutragen reicht der Platz einfach nicht und ich finde keine Methode, in Excel01 transparente Farben zu verwenden, damit man die Gitternetzlinien sehen kann 
(und Excel07 oder OpenOffice kommen mit mehreren Diagrammtypen in einer Fläche nicht klar, so dass ich die Wahlbeteiligung rausschmeißen müsste)

Wer es genau wissen will, muss also einfach die Wahlthreads der entsprechenden Monate rauskramen.


----------



## MomentInTime (4. April 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> @Piratenpartei
> 
> Fordern ist gut, aber wo sind konkrete Formulierungen für das "neue" Urheberrecht, die auch Entwurfcharakter haben und nicht nur bloße Meinung darstellen?



Wahlprogramme stellen die Positionierungen immer verdaulicher dar, als der eigentliche Gesetzestext lauten wird. Solche findest du in Wahlprogrammen anderer Parteien auch nicht. Das "neue" Urheberrecht würde wenn's nach uns
ginge mehr auf die Urheber ausgerichtet sein und sich durch eine Wiederherstellung
des Interessensausgleichs zwischen Verbrauchern und Schaffenden auszeichnen.
Die Musikindustrie wird uns nicht dafür lieben, aber Schaffende und Verbraucher würden aufatmen,
wenn GEMA-Zwang und Abmahnwahnsinn endlich ein Ende hätten.
Das Internet hat vieles geändert; es nützt nichts, sich an Geschäftsmodellen aus dem letzten
Jahrhundert festzuklammern. Jene antiquierten Geschäftsmodelle über den Gesetzgeber zu manifestieren,
ist ein Irrweg und nicht praktikabel. Wir sagen: Immaterielle Güter haben einen Wert und müssen auch zum Geldverdienen verwendet werden können, allerdings mit zeitgemäßen Geschäftsmodellen, die nicht mit der Freiheit des Internets auf Kriegsfuß stehen. Bislang gibt es keine offizielle Aussage von der Piratenpartei, welches Geschäftsmodell denn präferiert wird, aber wir machen ja auch keine Geschäftsmodelle, wir setzen lediglich den gesetzlichen Rahmen, und geben damit Impulse, dass diese sich entwickeln können. Geschäftsmodelle wie das von sellyourrights.com zum Beispiel:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOZJLQq5t30

Konzepte wie diesen gehört die Zukunft, aber so lange es noch immer aufgrund der Gesetzeslage rentabler ist, einfach Verbrauchern den Arsch wegzuklagen und mit DRM-Maßnahmen zu drangsalieren, werden sie ein Nischendasein fristen.


----------



## mixxed_up (4. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich denke, nach der Linken, Schwarz/Gelb, NPD und mehreren ~Grünen Ansätzen wird es langsam mal Zeit für einen "Piraten" Thread. Jeden Monat die gleichen Fragen und Antworten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mach doch einfach ein Säulen oder Balken oder eben Kreisdiagramm.
So wie es da aussieht hat die Linke jeden Monat 100 %, bzw. am meisten Stimmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einer virtuellen Sitzverteilung im Bundestag. 
Und den daraus resultierenden möglichen Koalitionen.


----------



## mixxed_up (4. April 2010)

Ja, das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## axel25 (4. April 2010)

Äh, und wer erstellt das?


----------



## Shi (4. April 2010)

Immer noch DKP


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. April 2010)

Es ist erstaunlich wie still es auf einmal um die FDP/Union geworden ist.

[x] Grüne


btw: ich finde das Diagramm auch nicht so prall...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Mach doch einfach ein Säulen oder Balken oder eben Kreisdiagramm.



Das hatten wir doch erst vor 2-3 Monaten:
Ein Säulen oder Kreisdiagramm kann nicht mehrere Monate darstellen und wenn du ein Balkendiagramm für einen Monat möchtest, dann findest du das über dem Thread jeden Monats, da kann ich mir die Arbeit auch ganz sparen.


----------



## mixxed_up (4. April 2010)

Gibt es da keine Möglichkeit das ein bisschen übersichtlicher zu gestalten?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. April 2010)

Ich enthalte mich von Wahlen die mit der Politik zu tun haben! Die wollen eh nur unser bestes nämlich unser Geld!


----------



## Pokerclock (5. April 2010)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Wahlprogramme stellen die Positionierungen immer verdaulicher dar, als der eigentliche Gesetzestext lauten wird. Solche findest du in Wahlprogrammen anderer Parteien auch nicht. Das "neue" Urheberrecht würde wenn's nach uns
> ginge mehr auf die Urheber ausgerichtet sein und sich durch eine Wiederherstellung
> des Interessensausgleichs zwischen Verbrauchern und Schaffenden auszeichnen.



Ich habe auch nicht von dem Wahlprogramm geschrieben, sondern von dem, was nach dem Wahlprogramm kommt. Von einer Partei, die bereits 2 % erreicht hat, kann man erwarten, dass für den Fall des Einzugs in den BT ein Gesetzesentwurf (für alle Themengebiete) in der Schublade als Diskussionsgrundlage liegt. Zumindest in Hessen ist von einem Entwurf nichts bekannt.

Oder findest du es angemessen jemanden zu wählen, der nichts dergleichen hat und erst nach der Wahl daran arbeiten will? 

Bevor du dann auf andere Parteien verweist, die das "auch" nicht haben sollen, frage ich mich wo dann der Unterschied zu anderen Parteien liegt, der mich bewegen könnte euch (wieder) zu wählen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2010)

Wie war es denn damals als die Grünen das erste Mal in den Landtag gezogen sind?


----------



## herethic (5. April 2010)

[x]Enthaltung/gehe nicht wählen

Irgendwie bin ich momentan irgendwie Politikverdrossen.Ich brauch einen Partei zwischen der SPD und der Linken um meine Politische Sichtweise zu wählen.Eine Koaliton zwischen beiden Parteien ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei...

Und politische Diskussionen über ein Parteiprogramm find ich im Moment auch irgendwie Sinnlos,weil man nie wissen kann wie die Zukunft durch das Programm sein wird.Vielleicht ist die imho schlechte Regierungsarbeit der Biene-Maya-Koaliton das beste für die Zukunft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Gibt es da keine Möglichkeit das ein bisschen übersichtlicher zu gestalten?



Mach einen Vorschlag. Die Grafik enthält aktuell 139 Datenpunkte mit je 2 Dimensionen (für die zweite gibt es noch zwei verschiedene Varianten) und jeden Monat kommen weitere 9 dazu, die z.B. sehr stark schwanken und auf einmal in den Bereichen anderer Liegen können. Ich hab schonmal bei Wahl(vor)berichtserstattungen drauf geachtet, wie die das machen, aber die Antwort lautete: Gar nicht. Das Maximum waren 2 Parteien über 5-6 Umfragen hinweg, also nicht mal 1/10 der Information, die hier dargestellt wird.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie war es denn damals als die Grünen das erste Mal in den Landtag gezogen sind?



Damals wurden Wahlprogramme noch ausschließlich in Druckform verbreitet und Gesetzesentwürfe hätten vermutlich jeden Rahmen gesprengt 
Ziele wie
"Keine neuen Atomkraftwerke"
"Schadstoffgrenzwerte für PKW"
oder
"Pershing raus"
brauchen aber auch keiner komplexen Erklärung, das sind einfache ja/nein Fragen.
"Ein neues Urheberrecht, dass die kapitalistischen Ansprüche von Verlagen/Labels/Publishern/Studios achtet, die angemessene Entlohnung von Künstlern/Entwicklern/Regisseuren/... sicherstellt ohne deren künstlerische Freiheiten einzuschränken oder in unangemessener Weise zu bevormunden, die Interessen von Nutzern und Nichtnutzern wahrt und dabei alle denkbaren technischen Möglichkeiten, die herrschende Gesetzeslage zu Eigentum und Handel im allgemeinen sowohl national als auch international, die Grundsätze der freien Marktwirtschaft, der sozialen Marktwirtschaft sowie der globalen Marktwirtschat, sowie sämtliche weiteren potentiell in Konflitkt stehenden Gesetze und zu guter letzt die praktische Umsetzbarkeit beachtet und dabei für alle Betroffenen, das heißt alle, nachvollziehbar und transparent bleibt und als gerecht empfunden wird"
ist dagegen eine leicht umfangreichere Forderung und der potentielle Wähler kann sich nicht automatisch und nahezu unfehlbarer Sicherheit denken, was die Partei da praktisch machen will. 
Das sortiert man vorerst in die Schublade ein, in der die Versprechen der FDP liegen, das Sozialsystem, den Wohlstand, die Wirtschaft, das Klima, das Bildungssystem, die medizinische Versorgung, das Sozialsystem, den Arbeitsmarkt und die Unterschicht zu retten und zeitgleich die Staatsverschuldung nachhaltig zu senken.


----------



## MomentInTime (6. April 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Bevor du dann auf andere Parteien verweist, die das "auch" nicht haben sollen, frage ich mich wo dann der Unterschied zu anderen Parteien liegt, der mich bewegen könnte euch (wieder) zu wählen?



Naja, die Parteien unterscheiden sich halt grundsätzlich bei den Inhalten.
Was du meinst, ausgemacht zu haben, ist jedoch rein formal.


----------



## Shi (6. April 2010)

BTW: ich kapier das Diagramm


----------



## MomentInTime (7. April 2010)

*Offizieller TV-Spot der PIRATEN zur NRW-Wahl 2010*

Ist gestern veröffentlicht worden:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_4VAl5TKjc


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. April 2010)

Wirkt irgendwie zu sehr gestellt un nich locker genug. Das is aber schon ein riesiger Fortschritt zu den Anfängen, wenn ich da zurückdenke


----------



## Spaiki (7. April 2010)

[X] Grünen

In meinen Augen das stimmigste Konzept - aber im Grunde sollte eh alle mal miteinander als immer nur gegeneinander!


----------



## herethic (7. April 2010)

Spaiki schrieb:


> [X] Grünen
> 
> In meinen Augen das stimmigste Konzept - aber im Grunde sollte eh alle mal miteinander als immer nur gegeneinander!


Ich glaube die meisten wählen die Grünen einfach nur,weil jede andere Partei ******** ist.


----------



## Spaiki (7. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ich glaube die meisten wählen die Grünen einfach nur,weil jede andere Partei ******** ist.


 
Naja hab mir echt die Mühe gemacht zur Bundestagswahl und mal die Kernpunkte aus den Wahlprogrammen verglichen und dabei sind halt die Grünen raus gekommen - wobei es auch dort Punkte gibt die mir nicht 100% zu sagen.

Aber im Grunde stimmt schon was du sagst


----------



## herethic (7. April 2010)

Jup wenn ich mir die allgemeine Volksmeinung grob ansehe

CDU/FDP-Politik unzufrieden

SPD-"Voll die Looser" und keiner will nochmal Rot in der Koalition

Linke-SED Populisten

NPD-Möchtegern-Nazi's

Und sonst gibts ja nur die Piraten(von den Parteien die 'ne Chance haben die 5% zu knacken) die aber sogut wie keiner kennt und die viele lächerlich finden


----------



## Octopoth (8. April 2010)

[x] Die Grünen

Und damit ist nicht Nvidia gemeint


----------



## Nuklon (10. April 2010)

Wie sage ich immer: Die Grünen sind auch nicht anders als der Rest. Für den Schutz der Bäume hauen sie Demokratie und Freiheit über Bord und Koalieren willig mit der CDU. (um es mal überspitzt auszudrücken)
Bei Allen Respekt den ich vor Teilen der Grünen habe, wie vor der FDP, wo noch einige sich wirklich für die Ziele der Bürger einsetzen sind die Hauptziele nur noch lobbygeprägt. 

Es sind die Kernkompetenzen, die sind bei den Grünen nun mal Umwelt und der Rest geht in Koalitionsverhandlungen als Verhandlungsmasse ein. jetzt dürft Ihr raten wo die Grünen, wie die FDP einknicken werden. Das dann noch Leuchttürme wie das Zugangserschwernisgesetz plakativ behandelt werden, um solche krummen Sachen wie wie Elena und die Swift-Geschichte durchzuziehen, ist klar.

Fragt mal einen engagierten grünen Komunalpolitiker was er von seinem Bundesverband hält.  z.B. Ex-Vorstand Joschka baut Erdöl-Pipelines durch die Türkei

Auch sehe ich das Verständnis falsch das Selbst die Grünen sich eher auf Stimmenfang bei Wahlen konzentrieren als mit Themen zu punkten.


----------



## fuddles (10. April 2010)

[X] Wie in echt auch: Piratenpartei


----------



## Painkiller (11. April 2010)

[X] Piraten


----------



## Pokerclock (11. April 2010)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Was du meinst, ausgemacht zu haben, ist jedoch rein formal.



Was habe ich denn ausgemacht? Wenn du das Fehlen eines ausformulierten Gesetzentwurfs meinst, dann halte ich die Vorstellung, das ein Gesetzentwurf nur eine Formalität ist, für grob fahrlässig und als Zeichen von fehlenden praktischen (Arbeit der/in Ausschüsse/n) als auch theoretischen Wissen (abstrakte juristische Formulierung der angedachten "Ideen"). Eben genau dem Kernproblem einer jungen (eurer) Partei.

Ist ja nichts schlimmes, nur muss dann (so früh wie möglich) ein Umdenken an der Parteibasis und -spitze passieren. Genau das sehe ich besonders bei der Basis nicht mal Ansatzweise.


----------



## Nuklon (13. April 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was habe ich denn ausgemacht? Wenn du das Fehlen eines ausformulierten Gesetzentwurfs meinst, dann halte ich die Vorstellung, das ein Gesetzentwurf nur eine Formalität ist, für grob fahrlässig und als Zeichen von fehlenden praktischen (Arbeit der/in Ausschüsse/n) als auch theoretischen Wissen (abstrakte juristische Formulierung der angedachten "Ideen"). Eben genau dem Kernproblem einer jungen (eurer) Partei.
> 
> Ist ja nichts schlimmes, nur muss dann (so früh wie möglich) ein Umdenken an der Parteibasis und -spitze passieren. Genau das sehe ich besonders bei der Basis nicht mal Ansatzweise.


Das mag auch dem Umstand geschuldet sein, das die Piraten täglich arbeiten gehen und keine Heerscharen an Berufspolitiker haben, die den ganzen Tag darüber nachdenken können.

Polemiker hätten jetzt das Schreiben von Gesetzen durch Firmen angebracht, aber die Unterstützung udn Vorarbeit dieser, die bei den Piraten fehlt sollte nicht unterschätzt werden. Sie können nicht das Allzweckmittel zusammenlöten. Aber man kann durchaus die Probleme diskutieren und Vorschläge ermitteln, die man dann zur Abstimmung vorschlagen kann. Und Parteitag ist nur ein zweimal im Jahr. Basisdemokratie dauert halt etwas länger wenn alle miteinbezogen werden sollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2010)

Gute Gründe für fehlende Kompetenz ändern leider nichts daran, dass es fehlende Kompetenz ist. Die Piraten mögen nicht weniger sympathisch sein, wenn sie nicht in der Lage sind, ihre Vorschläge in konkrete und umsetzbare Pläne zu fassen (gerade im Falle der reinen Rechtshandhabung komplette Gesetzestexte), aber so sind sie politisch einfach nicht brauchbarer, als gewisse Populisten.


----------



## Painkiller (14. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gute Gründe für fehlende Kompetenz ändern leider nichts daran, dass es fehlende Kompetenz ist. Die Piraten mögen nicht weniger sympathisch sein, wenn sie nicht in der Lage sind, ihre Vorschläge in konkrete und umsetzbare Pläne zu fassen (gerade im Falle der reinen Rechtshandhabung komplette Gesetzestexte), aber so sind sie politisch einfach nicht brauchbarer, als gewisse Populisten.


 

Das mag zwar stimmen, aber dennoch treffen ihre Vorschläge auf offene Ohren. Das sollte den anderen Parteien doch etwas zu denken geben, meint mann.....

Aber wenns um Gesetze und um Pläne geht kannst du unsere jetzige Regierung auch wegschmeißen....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. April 2010)

[X]Piraten

ich habe mich entschieden lieber Piraten als garnicht zu wählen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. April 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Aber wenns um Gesetze und um Pläne geht kannst du unsere jetzige Regierung auch wegschmeißen....



Da kann ich dir nur vollumfänglich zustimmen. 
Wenn man wirklich die Kompetenz sämtlicherer regierenden Parteien der letzten Jahrzehnte an ihrer Gesetzgebung messen möchte, dann mal gut´s Nächtle! Da ist nämlich keinerlei Kompetenz erkennbar.

Insofern sind die Piraten zumindest nicht im Nachteil. 

Zum Topic:
Was mir schon wieder Bauchschmerzen bereitet, ist die neu erstarkte Wähleranzahl bei der SPD. Also entweder es pendeln wirklich sehr viele zwischen den "etablierten" Volksparteien hin und her um nur ja nicht vom Mainstream abzuweichen und ohne tatsächlich begriffen zu haben, dass sie von *jeder* bisher regierenden Partei nur verarscht worden sind oder aber es gibt hier ein paar Spaßvögel, die ...

Es scheint, dass die ganzen FDP-Wähler nun zur SPD übergelaufen sind...
Nee, mal ehrlich, wie kann man so "vergesslich" sein??


Dann 3x lieber Piraten oder von mir aus auch bürgerliche Splitterparteien ehe man diese 30 Jahre andauernde Paralyse weiter mitträgt.


----------



## Painkiller (14. April 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur vollumfänglich zustimmen.
> Wenn man wirklich die Kompetenz sämtlicherer regierenden Parteien der letzten Jahrzehnte an ihrer Gesetzgebung messen möchte, dann mal gut´s Nächtle! Da ist nämlich keinerlei Kompetenz erkennbar.
> 
> Insofern sind die Piraten zumindest nicht im Nachteil.
> ...


 
Zu 100% deiner Meinung....

Ich bin der Meinung das die Piraten schon noch Ordnung in ihr System bekommen... Wenn sie ihren Weg konsequent gehen, wird es ihnen an Unterstützung nicht fehlen. Denn unsere anderen Parteien sind nur in einem gut: "Reden" ; doch wenns ans handeln geht dann


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. April 2010)

Mal eine Frage wie kann man nur für die Grünen sein!?

Wenns nach denen geht schlafen wie im Busch, ach ne da wohnen ja Tiere, In einer Höhle, ach nein da leben ja Fledermäuse, ach dann schlafen wir gar nicht! Aber Essen können wir soch Beeren? Nein das können wir auch nicht dann haben die Tiere nichts mehr und der Strauch kann sich auch nicht mehr vermehren, was tierischens? nein geht auch nicht, alles ist vom Aussterben bedroht! Wenn ich das immer höre was die wollen. Atomkraft = nein; deswegen mehr Kohle oder Gaskraftwerke =nein, dann Erneuerbareenergien?=ja, aber die Leitungen die neu gelegt werden müßen wollen wir nicht! Wie kann man so verpeilt sein. die Wollen das eine aber das andere braucht auch was das nicht ganz in den Umweltschutz past, wenn man dann wegen eines neuen Windparks in der Nordsee eine Leitung bis mach München bauen will, da kommen ja noch mehr, wird dagegen Demonstriert, geht doch nicht anders. bei uns wurde ein dringent benötigtes Umspannwerk 1,5Jahre verschoben weil da S***ß Feldhamster waren, die Windkraftanlagen standen in der Zeit still. Und so geht es immer weiter. Fahrt mal durch Gorleben und die Ecke da, ich habe das schon oft genug gesehen den ganzen Tag volle Beleuchtung und die Flimmerkiste an. wo soll den der Strom her kommen ohne Leitungen und ohne Kraftwerke? Aus der Steckdose ich weiß! HAHAHA, über den Witz kann ich nicht lachen, weil ich jeden Tag sachen sehe da fragt man sich sind die noch ganz richtig im Kopf?

Beispiel: Biogas muß der Versorger in ein Netzt einspeisen lassen. Aber das es nur in das 16bar Netz kommen kann weil sonst im Sommer die Leitungen Platzen im Ort daran denkt keiner! Was heißt das? ein Kompressor muß her der das Gas auf 16bar komprimiet und wieder Energie weg, dann muß das Gas vorher noch gereinigt werden und auf die Gasqualität gebracht werde ich vor Ort herscht. Das sind Kosten und was da alles an Energie weg geht, da solltn die bauern lieber das Stück nichts machen, hat die Natur mehr von.


----------



## herethic (14. April 2010)

So Öko sind die Grünen ja auch nciht.Ich mein die fahren ja auch fette Limusinen.



> Mal eine Frage wie kann man nur für die Grünen sein!?


Sie die am wenigsten schlechtesten 





thrian schrieb:


> CDU/FDP-Schlechte Regierungsarbeit
> 
> SPD-"Voll die Looser" und keiner will nochmal Rot in der Koalition
> 
> ...


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. April 2010)

schon wieder die Masche mit SED! kann mal nach 20 Jahren ruhe sein über das Thema? die meisten gibts doch nicht mehr und Merkel war auch in der SED sonst hätte die nicht ihren Dr. gehabt. und wer weiß wo noch Leute aus der SED sind, ist mir auch irgend wie egal. Das war mal und ich kann damit leben, ja die Rechten solte mal gleich raus kegeln! aber was haben die kleinen aus der SED damals zu sagen gehabt? Ja es war nicht alles gut, so wie heute aber können sich nicht Leute ändern?

PS: bis 1960 waren zu 80% Leute an der macht die in der NSDAP waren. Und? war es schlecht für das Land? Und warum sollen die Linken schlechter sein als die SPD, CDU und Grüne?


----------



## herethic (14. April 2010)

1.Gehöre ich nicht zu denen die mit der SED masche arbeiten 
2.Bin ich Linken-Sympatisant 
3.Glaub ich nicht das die Linke wieder zur SED wird
4.Klick mal auf den Pfeil dann siehst du das ich mit meinem Post die oberflächliche Meinung der Bevölkerung gemeint habe.

Ausserdem waren viele in der NSDAP weil sie sich besser Jobchancen erhofften und nicht an Hitlers Rassenidelogie glaubten.


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. April 2010)

Ich kann es aber nicht ab das immer noch in vielen Wahlen die Linken als SED dargestellt werden, ich bin zwar in keiner Patei aber, ich finde sowas nicht in Ordnung. dann sollte man Kohl und Co. auch mal mit NSDAP und so zusammen bringen, um mehr Stimmen zu bekommen. Wollen wir wetten das nach den nächsten Wahlen egal wo in Deutschland, die CDU, SPD und Grünen gleiche sagen wir wollen nicht mit den Linken zusammen wen es mit irgend einer anderen Patei reichen sollte, nur wenn die Rechten noch ein Weg wäre würden die die Linken nehmen.


----------



## herethic (14. April 2010)

Also die SPD vielleicht,die Grünen zur Not,aber Hitlers beste Freunde(CDU)sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (14. April 2010)

> Und sonst gibts ja nur die Piraten(von den Parteien die 'ne Chance haben die 5% zu knacken) die aber sogut wie keiner kennt und die viele lächerlich finden


 
Wie sagt man so schön? Wer zu letzt lacht, lacht am besten...
Ich hab damit kein Problem das viele die Piraten lächerlich finden...
Die Menschen sind nun mal so leicht zu beeinflussen *hust; bildzeitung; hust*

Mich interessiert es auch nicht was andere Menschen darüber denken das ich Piraten wähle...

Denn ich bin wie ich bin. Die einen kennen mich, die anderen können mich.... (nicht auf dich bezogen!!!) xD


----------



## herethic (14. April 2010)

Ich denke die meisten glauben das die Piraten-Partei eine Vereinigung aus Seeräubern ist.


> Die einen kennen mich, die anderen können mich....


Adenauer?


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. April 2010)

^^ ich würde dir deswegen keine Vorwüefen machen, nun bei den Grünen mit ihren hin und her und alles ist *******, was irgend wie in die Natur beeinflußen kann.


----------



## Painkiller (14. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ich denke die meisten glauben das die Piraten-Partei eine Vereinigung aus Seeräubern ist.
> 
> Adenauer?


 

Seeräuber...^^ Des is gut.... 


Jep, von Adenauer....


----------



## Bärenmarke (14. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> 2.Bin ich Linken-Sympatisant



Soviel Minuspunkte hat bei mir noch keiner mit einem Post gesammelt 



thrian schrieb:


> Ausserdem waren viele in der NSDAP weil sie sich besser Jobchancen erhofften und nicht an Hitlers Rassenidelogie glaubten.



Soweit ich weiß war das sogar teilweise Pflicht Mitglied in der NSDAP zu sein, zumindest hatte man ziemlich schlechte berufliche Chancen wenn man es nicht wahr. 
Und ich sags mal so der 0815 Bürger der Mitglied in der NSDAP war, war halt Mitglied mehr auch nicht... Kann man eig. recht gut mit den ganzen passiven Mitglieder in den Vereinen vergleichen, viele sind halt Mitglied weil sie sich eventuell Vorteile daraus erhoffen... Auch wenn man dem Nachbar nur sagen kann "He ich bin da und da Mitglied "

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. April 2010)

Und in der DDR war es halt so das man in der SED sein mußte um bestimmte Berufe zu haben.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. April 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur vollumfänglich zustimmen.
> Wenn man wirklich die Kompetenz sämtlicherer regierenden Parteien der letzten Jahrzehnte an ihrer Gesetzgebung messen möchte, dann mal gut´s Nächtle! Da ist nämlich keinerlei Kompetenz erkennbar.


 
So pauschal formuliert, dass es fast an Polemik grenzt. Eine Unterscheidung zwischen verschiedenen Bereichen (Steuer, Wirtschaft, Rente, Sozialsystem) würde deiner Aussage gut tun. 

Der Hauptbereich der Piraten liegt im Urheberrecht. Ich erwarte gar nicht, dass sie in allen Bereichen etwas beitragen sollen, aber zumindest in den Kerngebieten darf man Kompetenz und Vorbereitung für etwaige Mandate erwarten, notfalls eingekauft über RA (Geld ist ja nun in der Parteikasse). 

Beides ist für mich im Moment nicht ersichtlich. Nur Ideen und Ansätze. Die waren aber bereits so gut, dass es für 2% ausgereicht hat. Ein deutliches Zeichen. Jetzt muss nur ein Gang zugelegt werden, damit man auch sehen kann, dass die Partei in den BT kommen will und dort den Gegebenheiten auch gewachsen ist.


----------



## MomentInTime (14. April 2010)

Für mich erweckst du gerade den Anschein eines Schattenboxers; du
bemängelst immerzu Umstände, ohne diese glasklar zu benennen. 
Was erwartest du denn konkret noch beim Urheberrecht ? Geschäftsmodelle ?
In Hinblick auf die von der Piratenpartei erwägten Änderungen sind
rege Diskussionen um diese entstanden, die in der Ausarbeitung von
Konzepten mündeten, allerdings ist das nicht der Aufgabenbereich einer
Partei, Geschäftsmodelle zu entwickeln. Wir sind nur dazu da, durch
Setzen der Rahmenbedingungen günstige Vorraussetzungen für aus
unserer Position erstrebenswerte Entwicklungen zu setzen:
Beim Urheberrecht wären das Rahmenbedingungen, die Schaffende von
Immaterialgütern dazu bewegen, auf innovative Geschäftsmodelle zu
setzen, die nicht an Stückzahlen gekoppelt sind. Die Vergangenheit hat
uns gezeigt, dass dieser Schritt einfach notwendig ist, weil
Immaterialgüter ihren Knappheits-Charakter einbüßen, sobald sie ins
Internet geraten.
Und darum muss nicht-kommerzielles File sharing und die inzwischen
quasi-kriminalisierte Privatkopie legalisiert werden, damit es für die
Industrie nicht mehr bequemer ist, ihre Kundschaft zu kriminalisieren und
unsere Bürgerrechte durch Lobbyismus auszuhöhlen.
Wichtige Bestandteile des Urheberrechts sollen erhalten bleiben: 
-- Namensrechte: Nur der Urheber eines Werkes darf davon behaupten, 
er sei eben dieser 
-- Erstveröffentlichungsrecht: Der  Urheber entscheidet über die erste
Veröffentlichung seines Werkes 
-- Gewerbliches Schutzrecht: Nur der Urheber darf sein Werk  kommerziell
nutzen bzw. hat die Befugnis, diese Nutzrechte abzutreten

Diese Änderungen sichern die freie Verfügbarkeit von Informationen im
Internet ab, stellen den arg in Schieflage geratenen Grundsatz des
Urheberrechts des Interessensausgleichs zwischen Schaffenden und
Verbrauchern wieder her, und ermutigt Schaffende, ihre durch die
technischen Möglichkeiten entstandene Autonomie wahrzunehmen.

So, und was fehlt dir jetzt konkret ?


----------



## Pokerclock (15. April 2010)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> So, und was fehlt dir jetzt konkret ?



Eine juristisch korrekte und lückenlose Umsetzung im Rahmen eines Entwurfs eurer Ideen und Forderungen. Bis heute gibt es noch nicht mal ein Konzeptpapier, an dem die Basis arbeiten, ändern, entscheiden oder hinzufügen kann. Nur ein Sammelsurium von Konzepten.

Viele Parteien haben Gesetze erlassen (oben von dir pauschal erwähnt), die wegen ihrer Lücken nutzlos waren und zu Missbrauch geführt haben. Ich denke ihr wollt das anders machen.

Ich schreibe nicht von Geschäftsmodellen, sondern von eurer notwendigen - aber bisher fehlenden - Initiative juristisch aktiv zu werden.


----------



## MomentInTime (15. April 2010)

Woher nimmst du das Wissen, dass wir so eine juristische Ausarbeitung nicht haben ?
Keine Sorge, ich fang' jetzt nicht an zu bluffen, es ist nur so, dass ich an dieser Stelle
offen gestanden überfragt bin und ich mir eingehendere Details nur vorstellen könnte,
bei einem Mitglied der AG Urheberrecht anzutreffen. In Wahl- und Parteiprogrammen
wird' man diese Art der Ausarbeitung jedenfalls sowieso nicht antreffen, weil Informationen
dort für die Wähler runtergedampft sind... falls du daraus deine Behauptung abgeleitet
haben solltest.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. April 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Eine juristisch korrekte und lückenlose Umsetzung .......
> 
> Viele Parteien haben Gesetze erlassen (oben von dir pauschal erwähnt), die wegen ihrer Lücken nutzlos waren und zu Missbrauch geführt haben. ........



Wenn ich das schreibe grenzt es an Polemik ....  aber es trifft genau den Punkt. Korrekt und lückenlos!

Das Problem: Viele Parteien-Koalitionen haben viele Gesetze in den unterschiedlichsten Teilbereichen erlassen, welche nicht mal das Papier wert sind, auf dem sie erscheinen.
Schlimmer finde ich nur noch, dass heutzutage in Mode gekommen zu sein scheint (zumindest nehmen die Versuche überhand), die Gesetze einfach nicht verfassungskonform zu gestalten, sondern statt dessen die Verfassung an die fehlerhaften Gesetze anpassen zu wollen.

Frei nach dem Motto: steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein, fing es bereits zu Kohl´s Zeiten mit dem Untergraben der sozialen Aspekte an. Mittlerweile ist es Usus und man hat sich schon weitestgehend daran gewöhnt, dass das Solidarprinzip nur noch als unzeitgemäßes Relikt angesehen wird.

Ich muss leider täglich mit und nach den verschiedensten Gesetzen, Dienstanweisungen, Verwaltungsvorschriften und Durchführungsbestimmungen arbeiten und auch wenn es schmerzlich erscheint: 

Das Wort Kompetenz ist im Gesetzgebungsverfahren mehr als fehl am Platz (explizit im Steuer-, Renten- und Dienstrecht also auf Verwaltungsebene). Letztendlich regelt sich fast alles nach Einzelerlasslage, die bereits auf Grundsatzsachbearbeiterebene konzipiert und durchgesetzt werden kann. Der (zumeist) willige und freundliche Bürger kann letztlich nur gegen Einzelentscheidungen klagen und wie es vor Gericht aussieht, weiß wohl auch jeder der häufiger dort zu tun hat (du wahrscheinlich am ehesten). Manchmal kommt man mit auswürfeln besser.

Traurig, aber ist nunmal so. Die letzten 10 Jahre Berufspraxis haben mich da komplett desillusioniert ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das mag zwar stimmen, aber dennoch treffen ihre Vorschläge auf offene Ohren. Das sollte den anderen Parteien doch etwas zu denken geben, meint mann.....



Tut es ja auch. Aber bis auf weiteres laufen die Gedanken auf "was tun wir gegen die neuesten Populisten?" hinaus.



> Aber wenns um Gesetze und um Pläne geht kannst du unsere jetzige Regierung auch wegschmeißen....



Wenn es um Gesetze mit den "richtigen" Zielen geht.
Aber das ist ein himmelsweiter Unterschied zu Gesetzen im allgemeinen. Die kriegen die nämlich durchaus erlassen und auch durchaus mit Wirkung. Genau das Gegenteil dessen, was ich mir wünschen würde - aber sie wissen, wie es geht. 
Die Piraten bewegen sich derzeit auf dem Niveau eines intellektuellen Stammtischs: Tolle Pläne, wie es sein sollte. Aber keinen (erkennbaren) Plan, wie man dass dann erreichen sollte. Da können sie sich mit der MLPD, NPD, Tierschutzpartei, den Spirituellen und ähnlichen in eine Ecke stellen (je nachdem, welche nicht-umsetzbaren Pläne man persönlich toll findet)
Leider bringt es uns nicht weiter, wenn eine Partei etwas von dem richtig machen, was viele Parteien verbocken ("Konzept auffstellen, wo man mal hin will"), wenn sie all das, was die etablierten Parteien richtig machen (und bei allem Schrott: Im Tagesgeschäft und der Abwicklung gäbe es potential für sehr viele weitere Fehler), nicht hinbekommt.




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Was mir schon wieder Bauchschmerzen bereitet, ist die neu erstarkte Wähleranzahl bei der SPD. Also entweder es pendeln wirklich sehr viele zwischen den "etablierten" Volksparteien hin und her um nur ja nicht vom Mainstream abzuweichen und ohne tatsächlich begriffen zu haben, dass sie von *jeder* bisher regierenden Partei nur verarscht worden sind oder aber es gibt hier ein paar Spaßvögel, die ...



Es gibt auch einfach Leute, die Wählen lieber eine mittelmäßige Partei, von der sie wissen, was sie einem bringt (was zwar nicht das ist, was sie verspricht...), als eine Partei mit guten Forderungen, bei deren Umsetzungsversuchen aber alles mögliche einschließlich wahrer Katastrophen zu erwarten ist.
Dazu kommt der "auf keinen Fall FDP"-Faktor, der weiterhin durch Rot-Grün am ehesten zu wählen ist.




0Martin21 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage wie kann man nur für die Grünen sein!?



Man schließe alle größeren Übel aus und nehme, was übrig bleibt.



> Wenns nach denen geht schlafen wie im Busch, ach ne da wohnen ja Tiere, In einer Höhle,....



VORHER sollte man sich natürlich erstmal mit Politik befassen 




IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du das Wissen, dass wir so eine juristische Ausarbeitung nicht haben ?
> Keine Sorge, ich fang' jetzt nicht an zu bluffen, es ist nur so, dass ich an dieser Stelle
> offen gestanden überfragt bin und ich mir eingehendere Details nur vorstellen könnte,
> bei einem Mitglied der AG Urheberrecht anzutreffen. In Wahl- und Parteiprogrammen
> ...



Ich glaube, er hat an keiner Stelle behauptet, dass ihr sowas nicht habt - er hat nur gesagt, dass er sowas sehen will, bevor er euch wählt.
Und ganz ehrlich: Mehr als idealistische Ziele habe ich von den Piraten auch noch nicht gesehen. Und da diese z.T. in klarem Wiederspruch zu herrschenden Gesetze und internationalen Vereinbarungen stehen könnten, würde ich auch sehr genau wissen wollen, wie denn die Umsetzung laufen soll.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....
> Es gibt auch einfach Leute, die Wählen lieber eine mittelmäßige Partei, von der sie wissen, was sie einem bringt ....




Du meinst also, es gibt immer noch genügend Menschen, die lieber sehenden Auges in den Abgrund düsen, statt mal das Navi beiseite zu legen und den Faltplan zu nutzen ... ?

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht so ganz sicher, aber Agenda 2010, Hartz4, Aufhebung Vermögenssteuer, Steuerentlastungen für Großkonzerne, Kriegsbeteiligung ... wer zum Teufel will so etwas??? 
Und es ist *genau das*, was jemand bekam/bekommt, wenn er SPD wählt. Zumindest solange die Seeheimer dort immer noch am Ruder und in den Schlüsselpositionen sind. 

Da ist aber selbst Mittelmaß für die Mehrzahl der Bürger sicherlich höher angesiedelt. (Zugegeben: ich hab den Schröder in 98 auch noch gewählt, aber da war er auch noch nicht in dem Maße korrumpiert und mir war alles Recht, um den Kohl loszuwerden)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....Dazu kommt der "auf keinen Fall FDP"-Faktor, der weiterhin durch  Rot-Grün am ehesten zu wählen ist.



Du meinst sicherlich Rot - Rot - Grün. 
Rot/Grün alleine bekommt nix mehr gebacken, nich mal ne ordentlich Opposition zu den Folgen ihrer eigenen Regierungsentscheidungen.
Ist so!


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. April 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich Rot - Rot - Grün.
> Rot/Grün alleine bekommt nix mehr gebacken, nich mal ne ordentlich Opposition zu den Folgen ihrer eigenen Regierungsentscheidungen.
> Ist so!



Naja mit den utopischen Vorstellungen der linken, wirst du auch nichts reisen können....
Falls die tatsächlich mal an die Regierung kommen würden, wird Deutschland wohl völlig den Bach hinunter gehn...  

Aber egal was man wählt, ist doch momentan immer das Falsche... taugen doch alle nix mehr 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2010)

Thema: Außenpolitik

Unsere Regierung bzw. Politiker sind komisch.... Da müssen in Afghanistan erst 3 Soldaten ums Leben kommen (mein Beileid den Hinterbliebenen) damit unsere Politiker kapieren das unsere Soldaten sich im Krieg befinden und bessere Ausrüstung dort unten benötigen. Und siehe da: Gestern Abend auf B5 Aktuell: "Die Truppen in Afghanistan bekommen zwei Panzerhaubitzen und Schützenpanzer des Typs "Mader".

Jeder Mensch der sich etwas mit den Taliban befasst hat, weiß das sie keine Eindringlinge in ihrem Land dulden. Und falls unsere Politiker 1+1 zusammenzählen KÖNNTEN, hätten sie diese Schützenpanzer schon viel früher geschickt. Solange ein Land nicht in Frieden sich wiederaufbauen kann spricht man von Krieg. Zumindest solange bis die gewaltbereiten Gruppen ihre Waffen niederlegen. Ich frag mich warum unsere Politiker das NICHT erkannt haben? Denn für ihre fehlenden Erkenntnisse mussten Menschen mit ihrem Leben bezahlen. 

Die Begründung der Regierung warum keine Kampfpanzer geschickt wurden war folgende: "Das würde die Bevölkerung verschrecken". Mal ohne Witz, was ist wichtiger? Ein Menschenleben das duch Panzerstahl geschützt wird oder die Bevölkerung die noch nie einen Panzer gesehen hat, aber genau weiß das die Deutschen helfen wollen.

Und was bringen die besten Truppen zum Wiederaufbau wenn sie sich selbst besser schützen könnten, es aber nicht dürfen weil das Material dazu nicht freigegeben wird?

Was dient besser zur Abschreckung von Angriffen als ein Panzer?

Das sind mal meine Gedanken dazu....


----------



## 0Martin21 (15. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man schließe alle größeren Übel aus und nehme, was übrig bleibt.



Was soll jetzt an den Grünen das kleiner Übel sein? Wenns nach denen Geht dann würden wir uns alle töten müßen, weil wir sonnst irgend ein Lebewesen was antun könnten. Sein doch mal so frei und sage mir Was die Grünen für Anternativen haben um den Öko-Strom der in der Nordsee gewonnen wird bis nac Bayern zu bringen!? neue Trassen für Hoch und Höchstspannungsleitungen dürfen ja nach dehren Denke nicht gebaut werden, mit dem LKW? Oder wie soll das laufen. Die sollten lieber zusehen das die die Bahn wieder in die Reihe kriegen! wenn nur 10% der Ware die mit dem LKW transportiert weden würde, was ohne weiteres mach bar währe! ging ja Früher auch udn die Schienen liegen zu 95% immer noch. Dann wäre mal viel Umweltschutz gemacht worden, aber die Bahn will ja das nicht. Und die Politiker reden und reden und reden, was passiert nichts, warum?! weil so wieder Steuern rein kommen, über die Bahn wäre es viel weniger. Dann der nächste Treffer der ÖKos(Grünen), Biogasanlagen können ihr Biogas in die Leitunge der örtlichen Versorgers ein leiten, der hat kaum eine Möglichkeit sich zu weren, nur wenn es wirtschaftlich Unzumutbar wäre und wer entscheidet das? Ja auch wieder ein Grüner.
Als ob da noch nicht genug ist, nein der Versorger hat pech und muß zu 95% das Gas noch mal Komprimiren um es von da weg zu bekommen, alles auf kosten des Versorgers( das zahlen dann Alle, im Versorgungsgebiet! Das mal keine Dummen gedanken auf kommen!) Großanlagen, mit denen man das wirtschaftlich unterhalten könnte werde nicht gefördert, weil nur bis 750Nm³(Normkubikmerter). Allein der Bauer verbraucht schon ein Haufen Diesel, dann muß das Biogas Aufbereitet werden, Schwefel raus, CO² und CO raus, getrocknet werden und dann noch angepasst werden an das Gas vor Ort, meist muß Propan und/oder Butan zugemischt werden, dann kommt noch der Kompressor das braucht auch noch Strom, das ist doch kein Umwelt schutz mehr. Zudem sind die gegen Atomkraft, Ok seh ich ein , aber auch gegen Gas- und Kohlekraftwerte, gegen Windparks, Solarparks und Wasserkraftwerke sind die auch, womit soll den in Zukunft Strom erzeugt werden? Splange die nicht ernsthaft eine Kurs gehen und auch mal sagen wir wollen kein Atomstron(davon gehen die bestimmt nicht weg), aber wir wollen dafür die als Ersatz und dier neuen Leitungen wollen wie dann auch. Sind die bei mir fast auf dem Nievau der NPD. Man braucht sich je nur umsehen im Land über all sind die Grünen am mekern und wollen irgend was nicht, aber einen Ersatz bieten die nicht an, oder einen der gleich über 5 mal so teuer ist, mindestens! 

So das wars mal wieder. das wpllte ich schon immer mal los werden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2010)

Also auf Nievau der NPD seh ich sie nicht. Da ist die NPD immer noch das größere Übel...


----------



## herethic (15. April 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Unsere Regierung bzw. Politiker sind komisch.... Da müssen in Afghanistan erst 3 Soldaten ums Leben kommen (mein Beileid den Hinterbliebenen) damit unsere Politiker kapieren das unsere Soldaten sich im Krieg befinden


Sie wissen das schon lange,wollen es aber nicht der Bevölkerung sagen das sie nurnoch mehr rebellieren wird.In den Köpfen der meisten Menschen soll es keinen Krieg im 21.Jahrhundert geben





> Jeder Mensch der sich etwas mit den Taliban befasst hat, weiß das sie  keine Eindringlinge in ihrem Land dulden.


  Wer duldet schon eindrinlinge!?





> Zumindest solange bis die gewaltbereiten Gruppen ihre Waffen  niederlegen.


Zu diesen Gruppen kann man auch die Armeen zählen bzw.sollen sie nicht gewaltbereit sein,wenn man sie angreift?



> aber genau weiß das die Deutschen helfen wollen.


Sie handeln wohl eher im eigenen Interesse.
Seinen wir ehrlich welche Regierung gibt schon soviel Geld aus nur um zu helfen.




Aber für diese Diskussion gibt es ja eh einen eigenen Thread,weshalb man dort die Diskussion weiterführen sollte.


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2010)

Du meinst den hier?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...05-taliban-toeten-drei-deutsche-soldaten.html

Der ist dicht.... -.-


----------



## herethic (15. April 2010)

Nö,der ob Deutschland aus Afghanistan abziehen soll. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-aus-afghanistan-abziehen-24.html#post1390204


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. April 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Naja mit den utopischen Vorstellungen der linken, wirst du auch nichts reisen können....
> Falls die tatsächlich mal an die Regierung kommen würden, wird Deutschland wohl völlig den Bach hinunter gehn...
> 
> ....



(Das, lieber Pokerclock, ist Populismus.)

@ Bärenmarke:
Ich meine damit nur, dass du ruhig etwas genauer werden könntest. Präzisiere doch mal: 
Was würde denn alles den Bach runter gehen? Arbeisplätze? Erspartes? Renditen? Lebensqualität? Das Leben der Bundeswehrsoldaten im Ausland? Infrastruktur? Staatsgefüge? Unser aller Leben im sibirischen Gulag? Die Umwelt? Die Wirtschaft?

Und wenn du tatsächlich der Meinung bist, dann wäre doch eine Begründung nicht schlecht.

Allgemeinplätze sind was Wunderbares. Man muss sie nicht belegen, nicht begründen oder auch nur an irgendeiner Realität festmachen. 

Was für dich Utopie ist, kann für manche Lebensinhalt sein. Was für dich Utopie ist, kann (richtig umgesetzt) unsere Zukunft in einer endlich wieder solidarischen Gemeinschaft sein.

Mal ein Link zu einem wirklich lesenswerten Beitrag dazu: Feynsinn  Unter dem Lack ein Feudalsystem mit einer beachtlichen Schlusserkenntnis.


Auch mfG ....


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. April 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> @ Bärenmarke:
> Ich meine damit nur, dass du ruhig etwas genauer werden könntest. Präzisiere doch mal:
> Was würde denn alles den Bach runter gehen? Arbeisplätze? Erspartes? Renditen? Lebensqualität? Das Leben der Bundeswehrsoldaten im Ausland? Infrastruktur? Staatsgefüge? Unser aller Leben im sibirischen Gulag? Die Umwelt? Die Wirtschaft?
> 
> Und wenn du tatsächlich der Meinung bist, dann wäre doch eine Begründung nicht schlecht.



Dann tu ich dir doch mal den gefallen 

Die Wirtschaft würde schaden nehmen u.a. die Produktivität, es würden eventuell mehr Arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden, indem man auf Maschinen verzichtet, was aber alles andere als Rentabel ist... Wettbewerbsfähig wäre Deutschland dannach mit Sicherheit nicht mehr...

Durch ihre ganzen Kapitalsteuern bzw. Vorhaben usw. würde dein gespartes auch mehr leiden wie momentan, außer du besitzt nur 5€ auf dem Sparbuch...

Die Lebensqualität würde sinken, brauch man ja nur die BRD und die DDR vergleichen.... ich sag nur Stasi 

Zur Bundeswehr in Afghanistan, da gibt es auch noch genug andere Parteien die sie abziehen möchten, da muss man auf keinen Fall die linken wählen... Und wenn schon Afghanistan, dann doch bitte mit gescheiter Ausrüstung... aber die Entscheidung liegt ja leider nicht bei mir 

Dann zu deiner Umwelt, Umweltschutz war in z.b. der DDR kein großes Thema, da musste man einiges von Grund auf sanieren... hab ich letztens einen Bericht im Fernseh gesehen, in dem ein Chemiegebiet aus dem Osten nach der Wende und heute gezeigt wurde.... war ziemlich heftig wie es dort nach der Wende aussah.... gesund ist definitiv was anderes...

Und die Infrastruktur im Osten war wohl auch nicht so der reißer, sonst hätte man wohl nicht die ganzen autobahnen neu machen müssen...

Aber der sozialismus ist natürlich so toll 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Du meinst also, es gibt immer noch genügend Menschen, die lieber sehenden Auges in den Abgrund düsen, statt mal das Navi beiseite zu legen und den Faltplan zu nutzen ... ?



Die gibt es bekanntermaßen wort-wörtlich, das hat nichts mit "meinen" zu tun 



> Ich bin mir jetzt nicht so ganz sicher, aber Agenda 2010, Hartz4, Aufhebung Vermögenssteuer, Steuerentlastungen für Großkonzerne, Kriegsbeteiligung ... wer zum Teufel will so etwas???



Agenda2010: Enthielt meiner Meinung nach eine ganze Menge guter Ansätze und vor allem war es überhaupt mal eine Zielvorstellung, auf die man dann auch hingearbeitet hat. Im Monatstakt populistisches Flickwerk rauszuhauen und abgeschlossene Verträge aufheben, wie es unsere derzeitige Regierung praktiziert, ist imho um ein vielfaches schlimmer.
HartzIV: Abgesehen von der katastrophalen Umsetzung der Weiterbildungsmaßnahmen (die eben weit unter der Ebene des Bundestages versaubeutelt wird) und der fragwürdigen Höhe der Sätze (die aber schon allein aufgrund der vergangenen Zeit hätten überarbeitet werden müssen): Ich. ALGII ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür, wie man massiv Bürokratie einsparen und trotzdem besser angepasste Leistungen erbringen kann, als mit dem alten Mischmasch verschiedenster Systeme. 
Aufhebung der Vermögenssteuer: z.B. FDP-Wähler
Steuerentlastungen für Großunternehmen: z.B. FDP-Politikgestalter

Selbst diese großen Übel der SPD können, je nach persönlichem Standpunkt, noch das Beste sein, was die momentane Parteienlandschaft anzubieten hat.



> (Zugegeben: ich hab den Schröder in 98 auch noch gewählt, aber da war er auch noch nicht in dem Maße korrumpiert und mir war alles Recht, um den Kohl loszuwerden)



Ich hab ihn auch 2002 gewählt. Lieber einen Schröder, der seine Versprechen nicht hinbekommt, als einen Stoiber, der SEINE Versprechen umsetzt. (und sogar 2005 hab ich noch SPD gewählt, werde ich nach dieser großen Koalition aber so schnell nicht wieder machen)



> Du meinst sicherlich Rot - Rot - Grün.



Nö. Oder wo kann man 3 Parteien wählen? 



> Rot/Grün alleine bekommt nix mehr gebacken, nich mal ne ordentlich Opposition zu den Folgen ihrer eigenen Regierungsentscheidungen.
> Ist so!



Opposition zu den eigenen Entscheidungen ist sowieso schwer (außerdem bringt es nichts, darüber rumzujammern, dass man sich mit der Atomindustrie auf einen Vertrag geeinigt anstatt denen einfach Gesetze vor den Latz zu knallen oder sie komplett zu enteignen, was rückwirkend betrachtet wohl die einzige Methode zur Umsetzung des abgesprochenen gewesen wäre...), noch schwerer wird es, wenn der "Außen"minister bereits 50% der Oppositionsarbeit übernimmt (und sich in weiteren 30% so anstellt, dass sich eigentlich jeder die Oppositionskommentare selbst denken kann)




0Martin21 schrieb:


> Was soll jetzt an den Grünen das kleiner Übel sein?



aus meiner Sicht vor allem:
- (langfristig) zukunftstaugliche Wirtschaftskonzepte
- zukunftstaugliche Konzepte zur Ressourcennutzung
Da kann man alle anderen Parteien direkt in die Tonne treten und die beiden Punkte (vor allem aber der zweite) sind imho wesentlich wichtiger als fast alles andere.
Im Bereich Bildung und Innenpolitik sind die Grünen imho auch nicht schlechter als andere.



> Sein doch mal so frei und sage mir Was die Grünen für Anternativen haben um den Öko-Strom der in der Nordsee gewonnen wird bis nac Bayern zu bringen!? neue Trassen für Hoch und Höchstspannungsleitungen dürfen ja nach dehren Denke nicht gebaut werden



Dürfen sehr wohl. Werden sogar unterstützt. (anstelle von neuen fossilen oder gar nuklearen Großkraftwerken in Mitteldeutschland)



> Die sollten lieber zusehen das die die Bahn wieder in die Reihe kriegen!



Tjo, das ist ein bißchen schwer, seitdem so ein paar Liberale der Meinung waren, dass Macht&Kontrolle doch viel besser in die Hände der Geldgeilen gehört, nicht in die Hand des Staates.



> wenn nur 10% der Ware die mit dem LKW transportiert weden würde, was ohne weiteres mach bar währe! ging ja Früher auch udn die Schienen liegen zu 95% immer noch. Dann wäre mal viel Umweltschutz gemacht worden, aber die Bahn will ja das nicht. Und die Politiker reden und reden und reden, was passiert nichts, warum?!



Hmm - vielleicht weil ganze Schreinereien von den Türen leben können, die SPD und Union bei Autokonzenren einrennen? (Die FDP muss das nicht, die sitzt schon drin)



> So das wars mal wieder. das wpllte ich schon immer mal los werden.



Dann haben wirs jetzt hoffentlich hinter uns...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (16. April 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Dann tu ich dir doch mal den gefallen
> 
> .....



Den hast du mir tatsächlich getan. Danke.


Wer linke Gesamtkonzepte mit der DDR oder dem Ostblock von vor 20 Jahren vergleicht, zeigt nur ganz deutlich, dass er sich mit der Materie über die er spricht/schreibt nicht auskennt.

Was würde denn der Wirtschaft Schlimmes passieren? Wer will denn auf Maschinen verzichten? (Hallo!?) Wer würde denn heutzutage ökologischen Selbstmord betreiben? 
Kein Mensch (ok, vllt. ein paar alte Tattersäcke und ewig Gestrige aber die gibt es mit sogar den gleichen Zielen auch bei der Union und die sind hoffentlich bald alle verrottet) bei den Linken will heut noch einen Überwachungsstaat. Da kenn ich (leider) bedeutend mehr (betagte) Leute, die ab und an Äußerungen wie: "Beim Hitler gab´s wenigstens noch Zucht und Ordnung und auch nich so viele Ausländer" tätigen und das wahrscheinlich sogar genauso meinen. Woran liegt´s? Am Alter?

Afghanistan: Die Bunzelkanzelorin: " ...ich stehe hinter dem Einsatz..." und natürlich schicken wir auch zu einem bereits (angeblich) fest geplanten Abzug erst noch mal schnell Waffen (PzH 2000 und Kampfhubschrauber) ins Krisengebiet, damit die Stimmung dort so richtig Fahrt aufnimmt. Die SPD applaudiert dazu noch und selbst die Grünen fordern nur Aufklärung warum denn schon wieder so was Schlimmes wie 3 Tote Soldaten im Krieg passieren konnte... Weltfremd oder scheinheilig?
Einzig die Linke ist für einen sofortigen Abzug.

Ja und zu den Autobahnen .... die soll man doch nicht immer als Bemessungsgrenze für ein System heranziehen (3. Reich und so; you know?) ...

Aber auch dazu gilt, was hat das mit den heutigen gesamtdeutschen linken Zielen zu tun? Nix. 

Die Linken wären (selbst wenn sie es zu einer (Mit-)regierungspartei schaffen würden, gar nicht Willens die Demokratie abzuschaffen und das Wirtschaftssystem auszuradieren. Es geht darum dies system wieder sozial und fair zu gestalten. Dazu gibt es sogar konkrete Ziele hin zu mehr Direktdemokratie seitens der Linken. Wer will denn da Angst haben vor zu wenig Mitspracherecht?

@ ruyven:

Naja, wenn diese angesprochenen "großen Übel" noch für manche das beste sind, was die Parteienlandschaft zu bieten hat, dann ist denen leider nicht zu helfen.
Und wie du schon richtig auzeigst, ist es eigentlich egal ob FDP oder SPD und genau deshalb ist es auch kein Unterschied ob große Koalition oder schwarz/gelb. Es geht immer in die selbe Richtung, solange eine von den s.g. großen "Volks"parteien noch als großer Koalitionär in der Regierungsverantwortung ist.

Auch deshalb fällt mir eine rot/grün - Wahl nicht im Traum ein, denn selbst in der ökologischen Zielsetzung sind sich die Linken mit den Grünen weit näher als die Grünen und die SPD. Und genau da liegt auch das Problem was ich mit einigen Grünen Entscheidungsträgern auf Länderebene habe (speziell Saarland). Die eingeimpfte Angst vor der "großen roten Gefahr" und die Käuflichkeit durch andere Parteien scheint mir da mittlerweile zu ausgeprägt.
Gibt es da auch so eine Art "Seeheimer Kreis"?


----------



## Bärenmarke (16. April 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wer linke Gesamtkonzepte mit der DDR oder dem Ostblock von vor 20 Jahren vergleicht, zeigt nur ganz deutlich, dass er sich mit der Materie über die er spricht/schreibt nicht auskennt.



Interessant. Es scheint mir, dass du wohl noch nie eine politische Diskussionsrunde mit diesen Kapsern geschaut hast?
Ist vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so "krass" wie es damals war, aber warum in ein politisches System Vertrauen, welches nicht funktioniert hat...
Oder glaubst du ernsthaft, die Linken würden das nicht gern wieder so umgestalten zumindest in vielen Bereichen, wenn sie es könnten 
Da kann man nur beten, dass sowas nie passieren wird...




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Was würde denn der Wirtschaft Schlimmes passieren? Wer will denn auf Maschinen verzichten? (Hallo!?) Wer würde denn heutzutage ökologischen Selbstmord betreiben?
> Kein Mensch (ok, vllt. ein paar alte Tattersäcke und ewig Gestrige aber die gibt es mit sogar den gleichen Zielen auch bei der Union und die sind hoffentlich bald alle verrottet) bei den Linken will heut noch einen Überwachungsstaat. Da kenn ich (leider) bedeutend mehr (betagte) Leute, die ab und an Äußerungen wie: "Beim Hitler gab´s wenigstens noch Zucht und Ordnung und auch nich so viele Ausländer" tätigen und das wahrscheinlich sogar genauso meinen. Woran liegt´s? Am Alter?



Dann schau dir doch mal die sozialistischen Staaten an, die setzen bei weitem nicht so intensiv Maschinen ein wie wir es tun
Z.b. die vorgeschlagene Reichensteuer, verärgert nur Unternehmern und lockt sie dadurch ins Ausland...
Der Mindestlohn, den sie anstreben ist in dieser Höhe nicht machtbar und würde nur die Wirtschaft schädigen.
Und so geht das gerade weiter, witschaftlich sinnvoll für Deutschland wäre eine linke Regierung mit Sicherheit nicht, sieht man ja an den Ostbundesländern wo sie noch mit regieren... wie sie da den Karren in den Dreck fahren
Und wenn du schon bei Ausländern bist, die sind imo teilweise ein Problem und zwar weil es wohl seit einiger Zeit Mode ist sich nicht mehr Integrieren zu wollen 
Wer braucht sowas? Niemand... aber dann jedesmal mit dem Hitler scheiß kommen, das sind mir die liebsten... brauch ich nur mal nach Australien oder Kanada schauen die machens richtig... wer ausländer ist und kein job hat  bzw. findet in einer bestimmten Zeit kann gehn... und wer keinen Bock hat sich zu integrieren findet wohl auch nicht so einfach einen Job....
Da mal etwas auszumisten würde nicht schaden und nein deswegen ist auch niemand ein Nazi oder findest du Australier sind Nazis?





Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Afghanistan: Die Bunzelkanzelorin: " ...ich stehe hinter dem Einsatz..." und natürlich schicken wir auch zu einem bereits (angeblich) fest geplanten Abzug erst noch mal schnell Waffen (PzH 2000 und Kampfhubschrauber) ins Krisengebiet, damit die Stimmung dort so richtig Fahrt aufnimmt. Die SPD applaudiert dazu noch und selbst die Grünen fordern nur Aufklärung warum denn schon wieder so was Schlimmes wie 3 Tote Soldaten im Krieg passieren konnte... Weltfremd oder scheinheilig?
> Einzig die Linke ist für einen sofortigen Abzug.



Irgendwie müssen die ja ihre Wähler locken, wenn der Rest vom Programm schon ******* ist.
Scheint ja gut zu klappen...
Wobei der Fehler in Afghanistan auch daran liegt, dass man wenn man schon unbedingt hinmuss auf hohe Feuerkraft bzw. starke Waffen verzichtet...





Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ja und zu den Autobahnen .... die soll man doch nicht immer als Bemessungsgrenze für ein System heranziehen (3. Reich und so; you know?) ...


Was du immer mit deinem 3. Reich hast  
Dass damals Autobahnen gebaut wurden, ändert nichts an der Sache, dass die im Osten verkommen sind... und teuer saniert werden mussten...



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Aber auch dazu gilt, was hat das mit den heutigen gesamtdeutschen linken Zielen zu tun? Nix.


War ja nur ein beispiel, wie toll es doch im sozialistischen Nachbarstaat war 
Aber das Finanzierungskonzempt von den linken ist doch noch ein größeres Traumschloß wie das der FDP, das wollen wir machen und das blub blub frägst die Kasper mal wie sie das finanzieren wollen... durch Umverteilung die Reichen sollen es zahlen... ja ne is klar 



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Die Linken wären (selbst wenn sie es zu einer (Mit-)regierungspartei schaffen würden, gar nicht Willens die Demokratie abzuschaffen und das Wirtschaftssystem auszuradieren. Es geht darum dies system wieder sozial und fair zu gestalten. Dazu gibt es sogar konkrete Ziele hin zu mehr Direktdemokratie seitens der Linken. Wer will denn da Angst haben vor zu wenig Mitspracherecht?



Sozialismus muss ja nicht unbedingt bedeuten, dass die Demokratie abgeschafft wird und eine Diktatur aufgebaut wird...
Nicht immer gleich mit dem Extremsten kommen 
Aber deine vermeintlichen sozialen Eingriffe sind imo nur möglich, wenn man in das Wirtschaftssystem eingreift... in welchem Rahmen das sei mal dahingestellt
Aber wie gut das klappt, alles sozial und fair zu gestalten sieht man ja am besten am beispiel Griechenland... Ob jetzt ein Staatsbankrott so toll ist mag ich doch zu bezweifeln...
Aber der durchschnittliche linke wähler ist wohl eher der, wo es im leben zu nichts gebracht, mittellos ist, eventuell Hartz IV und dann schreit ja dafür muss der staat sorgen und dafür... 
Bisschen eigenverantwortung schadet nicht, den wenn jeder so denkt hat bald keiner mehr Bock zu arbeiten und wer bezahlt dir dann deine sozialen Gesten?
Die Bundesbank bzw. die EZB in dem die Druckerpresse angeworfen wird 
Sozialismus ist immernoch einer der größten Feinde des technischen Fortschrittes und das brauchen wir hier in Deutschland nun wirklich nicht.
gibt genug beispiele in der Geschichte die gezeigt haben, dass es nicht funktioniert!

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> @ ruyven:
> 
> Naja, wenn diese angesprochenen "großen Übel" noch für manche das beste sind, was die Parteienlandschaft zu bieten hat, dann ist denen leider nicht zu helfen.
> Und wie du schon richtig auzeigst, ist es eigentlich egal ob FDP oder SPD und genau deshalb ist es auch kein Unterschied ob große Koalition oder schwarz/gelb. Es geht immer in die selbe Richtung, solange eine von den s.g. großen "Volks"parteien noch als großer Koalitionär in der Regierungsverantwortung ist.



Das habe ich eigentlich kein einziges mal gesagt. Nur weil ich Schwarz-Rot schlecht fand, heißt das nicht, dass ich Schwarz-Gelb nicht noch wesentlich schlechter finde. Es geht jetzt definitiv in eine andere (in vielen Punkten entgegengesetzte) Richtung, als unter Rot-Grün und unter Schwarz-Rot herrschte immerhin Stillstand.



> Auch deshalb fällt mir eine rot/grün - Wahl nicht im Traum ein, denn selbst in der ökologischen Zielsetzung sind sich die Linken mit den Grünen weit näher als die Grünen und die SPD.



Siehe den Thread zum Wahlprogramm der Linken:
Deren Aussagen zu ökologischen Themen wirken derart oft nachträglich eingefügt, dass ich denen kein Wort glaube. Die Linke ist zwar auch an anderer Stelle extrem populistisch und substanzarm, aber im Bereich Umweltschutz hat sie kaum mehr zu bieten, als man in der BILD finden. Dagegen steht die Politik auf Landesebene, die an mehreren Stellen vom (Braun)Kohlelobbyismus geprägt ist.
Nö. Mit den Grünen kann sich die Linke in der Rubrik definitiv nicht vergleichen. Eher mit der FDP. (Wobei die ihre Lippenbekenntnisse an den entsprechenden Stellen sogar überzeugender rüber bringt und sich erst durch wiedersprüchliche Aussagen an anderer Stelle entlarvt)



> Und genau da liegt auch das Problem was ich mit einigen Grünen Entscheidungsträgern auf Länderebene habe (speziell Saarland). Die eingeimpfte Angst vor der "großen roten Gefahr" und die Käuflichkeit durch andere Parteien scheint mir da mittlerweile zu ausgeprägt.



Ein leuchtendes Vorbild ist das Koalitionsverhalten der Grünen sicherlich nicht, das stimmt. (Auf der anderen Seite: Es gibt auch keine Partei, die sich besser präsentiert. Entweder, weil sie sich jegliche Koalitionspläne sparen können -wie die Linke- oder weil sie sich unter Vrnachlässigung sämtlicher Inhalte auf Machtpoker einlassen)




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Dann schau dir doch mal die sozialistischen Staaten an, die setzen bei weitem nicht so intensiv Maschinen ein wie wir es tun



"Die sozialistischen Staaten"?
Staaten, die in vollem Umfange sozialistisch sind: 0
Staaten, die sich sozialistisch nennen und sozialistische Ansätze zeigen: 1 (seit Jahrzehnten von 90% der möglichen regionalen Wirtschaftskontakte boykottiert)

Was stimmt: Die Staaten, die sich in der Vergangenheit sozialistisch genannt haben (gewesen sind sie es immer nur eingeschränkt), hinkten in der Industriellenentwicklung allgemein hinterher und somit natürlich auch in der Automatisierung.
Es wurden aber nie Maschienen durch Arbeiter ersetzt, die grundlegende Entwicklungsrichtung war die gleiche, wie im Kapitalismus. Nur die Entwicklungsgeschwindigkeit war geringer.



> Dass damals Autobahnen gebaut wurden, ändert nichts an der Sache, dass die im Osten verkommen sind... und teuer saniert werden mussten...



Ähnlicher Fall: Nach meiner Beobachtung sind in der DDR keine Autobahnen verkommen. Die waren eigentlich sogar in einem Zustand, den man sich in manch altem Bundesland wünschen würde. Der Haken war nur, dass sie immer noch den gleichen Aufbau hatten, wie im 3. Reich (z.T. waren es sogar die gleichen...) und der war zwar sehr robust, aber eben für <<100km/h ausgelegt. (also dem Tempo, dass man auf deutschen Autobahnen real fahren kann...)



> Aber der durchschnittliche linke wähler ist wohl eher der, wo es im leben zu nichts gebracht, mittellos ist, eventuell Hartz IV und dann schreit ja dafür muss der staat sorgen und dafür... ^



Personen, die vom aktuellen System Honig ums Maul geschmiert bekommen, wählen typischerweise keine Parteien, die das aktuelle System umbauen wollen...


----------



## heizungsrohr (16. April 2010)

Interessant find ich auch, dass ständig behauptet wird, Sozialismus wäre technologisch Rückständig. Das mag vlt. für die allermeisten bisherigen Länder stimmen, das liegt aber weniger am Sozialismus, sondern mehr an den großen Ausgaben für Rüstung und Armeen. Die sind in der Sowjetunion nur angefallen, weil die USA ständig Machtspielchen treiben musste. Das System hätte sicherlich wesentlich besser funktioniert, wenn man nicht riesige Beträge auf Staatskosten für Militär ausgegeben hätte.

Außerdem muss man ja nicht unbedingt absolute Enteignung und Verstaatlichung pflegen. Man kann sich sicherlich an der Marktwirtschaft ausrichten, aber mit wesentlich mehr sozialen Aspekten.


----------



## JePe (17. April 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> (...)das liegt aber weniger am Sozialismus, sondern mehr an den großen Ausgaben für Rüstung und Armeen. Die sind in der Sowjetunion nur angefallen, weil die USA ständig Machtspielchen treiben musste.



Noe. Bei konservativer und / oder konsequenter Auslegung der Lehren von Marx & Co. ist der Sozialismus eine Transitionsphase auf dem Weg zum Kommunismus, der den Kapitalismus ueberwinden muss. Und zwar notfalls gewaltsam. Insoweit ist Ruestung weniger von "Machtspielchen" aufgezwungen (die "Machtspielchen" zwischen zuerst Russland und USA, spaeter Warschauer Pakt und NATO, haben ihren Anfang uebrigens mit der Isolation Westberlins genommen) als vielmehr der fatalen Logik des zwingenden Systemendsieges geschuldet. Und weil selbst Linke den Rubel nur einmal ausgeben koennen, baut man eben entweder einen Panzer oder ein Haus, aber nicht beides.

P.S. Gerade die selige Sowjetunion ist kein glueckliches Beispiel fuer den sog. Sozialismus. Waehrend ein FDP-Vorsitzender Pruegel fuer die Meinung bezieht, man duerfe Sozialpolitik nicht auf die Hoehe von Transferleistungen reduzieren, stammt von einem gewissen Herrn Lenin folgendes Zitat: "Wer nicht arbeitet, soll auch nicht essen".


----------



## herethic (17. April 2010)

Wobei man auch zwischen den Typen des Kommunismus/Sozialismus unterscheiden muss.Der(marxistische-)Kommunismus wurde in der Geschichte nicht wirklich ausgeführt.

In der  Sowjetunion unterscheidet man zwischen dem lenistischen,-trotzkiistischen-und stalinistischen-Kommunismus.
Keiner der drei stimmt 1:1 mit dem Kommunistischem Manifest überein(im Gegensatz z.B des Parteiprogramms der KPD).

Lenins Theorie entspircht am ehesten der Theorien Marx und Engels.

Trotzki kommt Lenin sehr nahe.

Wo hingegen Stalin sozialistisch ist und eher der rechten Schiene zugehört.

Wobei man bei Lenin auch nichts 100% sagen kann,da jedes kommunistische Land in der Anfangszeit eine Kapitalistische Phase durchmacht.




Warum soll ein Kommunistisches Land technologisch Rückständig sein?

Der Kommunismus ist links und das ist Progresiv.Und die Sowjets waren in Sachen Atombombenbau und Raumfahrt ja nicht wirklich Rückständig


----------



## heizungsrohr (17. April 2010)

Ja aber die DDR hats wohl nich wirklich gebacken gekricht, mal ordentliche Autos oder sonstige Maschinen zu entwickeln. Darauf war meine Aussage oben bezogen.
@JePe: Ja natürlich, bei "konservativer" Auslegung stimmt das teilweise. Aber ich bezog mich oben nicht auf diese Auslegung, sondern eine Mildere, also ein Kompromiss aus Kapitalismus und Sozialismus/Kommunismus.


----------



## Poulton (18. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - (langfristig) zukunftstaugliche Wirtschaftskonzepte


Man lasse sich das auf der Zunge zergehen: "zukunftstaugliche Wirtschaftskonzepte". Das ist nichts anderes als die Feindschaft zum Kapitalismus, die Ablehnung von diesem. Der Ökomarxismus den unsere Grünen predigen, ist folglich nichts weiter als eine Fortsetzung von dem was die roten Brüder in früheren Zeiten getrieben haben, nur jetzt halt mit einem neuen Anstrich.



> - zukunftstaugliche Konzepte zur Ressourcennutzung


Es ist nicht Aufgabe des Staates vorzuschreiben, wie Ressourcen genutzt werden sollen.
Aber das ist ja auch wieder der Punkt, wo sich die antikapitalistische und somit freiheitsfeindliche(ohne wirtschaftliche Freiheit kann und wird es auch keine persönliche Freiheit geben) Gesinnung von unseren Ökomarxisten zeigt.
 Zumal sie bis heute nicht die Frage beantwortet haben, für wen wir die erschöpfbaren Rohstoffe denn bitte bewahren sollen. Denn was zukünftige Generationen benötigen, welche ganz  andere Bedürfnisse, Technologien und Ressourcen haben werden, wissen wir nicht. Vor 100 Jahren konnte man nicht ahnen, das heutzutage Kunststoffe,  Antibiotika, Fernseher und Computer genutzt werden. Wäre es also für uns vorteilhaft, wenn man damals z.B. auf die Nutzung von  Kupfer verzichtet hätte? Ein heutiges Glasfaserkabel, hergestellt aus  einigen Kilo Quarzsand, den es im Überfluß gibt, ersetzt eine Tonne  Kupferkabel. 
Keiner von uns weis, welche  Technologien irgendwann in einhundert Jahren existieren werden. 
 Folglich leugnen die Grünen die Möglichkeit eines Fortschritts in Wissenschaft und Technik. Wenn es nach ihnen geht, wird die Welt mindestens auf den derzeitigen Stand der Dinge eingefroren werden, am ehesten aber in eine  vorindustrielle Zeit zurückgeworfen. Die Ideologie ist folglich nichts weiter als eine fortschritts -und wissenschaftsfeindliche Ideologie(die sich u.a. auch an ihrer Einstellung zu der Gentechnik zeigt), die mit einer Wissensgesellschaft unvereinbar ist.



> Tjo, das ist ein bißchen schwer, seitdem so ein paar Liberale der Meinung waren, dass Macht&Kontrolle doch viel besser in die Hände der Geldgeilen gehört, nicht in die Hand des Staates.


Denn Allgemein -und Populismusplatz hast du dir damit sicher. Glückwunsch!


----------



## heizungsrohr (18. April 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> (ohne wirtschaftliche Freiheit kann und wird es auch keine persönliche Freiheit geben)


Was hat denn die wirtschaftliche Freiheit mit der Freiheit der pers. Entfaltung, der Meinung, Bewegung, Bildung, Information und Privatsphäre zu tun?


----------



## Poulton (18. April 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Was hat denn die wirtschaftliche Freiheit mit der Freiheit der pers. Entfaltung, der Meinung, Bewegung, Bildung, Information und Privatsphäre zu tun?


Persönliche Freiheiten konnten noch nie bestehen, wenn es nicht auch wirtschaftliche Freiheit gab oder warum gab es bisher persönliche Freiheit nur in kapitalistischen Staaten, nicht aber im real existierendem Sozialismus sowie anderstweitig kollektivistische Staaten? Zumal wirtschaftliche Freiheit auch sehr sehr viel mit dem von dir genannten Punkt der persönlichen Entfaltung zu tun hat.



JePe schrieb:


> Noe. Bei konservativer und / oder konsequenter Auslegung der Lehren von Marx & Co. ist der Sozialismus eine Transitionsphase auf dem Weg zum Kommunismus, der den Kapitalismus ueberwinden muss. Und zwar notfalls gewaltsam.


Zumal niemand behaupten kann, das der menschenfeindliche Charakter des Sozialismus nicht schon frühzeitig erkennbar gewesen wäre. Denn an Warnungen vor ihm hat es nicht gefehlt. Um dazu mal Friedrich Nietzsche zu zitieren:  


> "_Der Sozialismus ist der phantastische jüngere Bruder des fast abgelebten Despotismus, den er beerben will; seine Bestrebungen sind also im tiefsten Verstande reaktionär. Denn er begehrt eine Fülle der Staatsgewalt, wie sie nur je der Despotismus gehabt hat, ja er überbietet alles Vergangene dadurch, daß er die förmliche Vernichtung des Individuums anstrebt: als welches ihm wie ein unberechtigter Luxus der Natur vorkommt ... er braucht die alleruntertänigste Niederwerfung aller Bürger vor dem unbedingten Staat, wie niemals etwas Gleiches existiert hat; und da er nicht einmal auf die alte religiöse Pietät gegen den Staat mehr rechnen darf, vielmehr an deren Beseitigung unwillkürlich fortwährend arbeiten muß ... so kann er sich nur auf kurze Zeiten, durch den äußersten Terrorismus, hier und da einmal auf Existenz Hoffnung machen. Deshalb bereitet er sich im stillen zu Schreckensherrschaften vor und treibt den halbgebildeten Massen das Wort 'Gerechtigkeit' wie einen Nagel in den Kopf, um sie ihres Verstandes völlig zu berauben ... und ihnen für das böse Spiel, das sie spielen sollen, ein gutes Gewissen zu schaffen._"





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ähnlicher Fall: Nach meiner Beobachtung sind in der DDR keine Autobahnen  verkommen. Die waren eigentlich sogar in einem Zustand, den man sich in  manch altem Bundesland wünschen würde.


Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Mit Ausnahme der Transitstrecke, welche mit Geld vom Westen in Schuss gehalten wurde, war bei den übrigen Strecken Schmalhans Küchenmeister. Das fing bei der Verwendung minderwertiger Rohstoffe an und ging hin zu Einsparungen aus Kostengründen beim Unterbau. Bestes Beispiel dafür war die Neubaustrecke zwischen Berlin und Rostock, wo man Plattenverschiebung/senkung im Kleinen beobachten konnte. Mit dem Eisenbahnnetz sah es nicht besser aus. Hier in Thüringen mit dem Zug von Erfurt nach Mühlhausen rund 3h, heute braucht der RB etwas mehr als 1h, bei gleicher Streckenführung und ebenso vielen Halten.
Interessant dazu auch: http://www.w311.info/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1127


----------



## windows (18. April 2010)

[x] Die Grüne


----------



## schub97 (19. April 2010)

Die Linke.

@alle die Piratenpartei gewählt habenie Piratenpartei verfolgt keine sozialen,wirtschaftliche oder wissenschaftliche Ziele;das selbe gilt für die NPD.


----------



## Bärenmarke (19. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ähnlicher Fall: Nach meiner Beobachtung sind in der DDR keine Autobahnen verkommen. Die waren eigentlich sogar in einem Zustand, den man sich in manch altem Bundesland wünschen würde. Der Haken war nur, dass sie immer noch den gleichen Aufbau hatten, wie im 3. Reich (z.T. waren es sogar die gleichen...) und der war zwar sehr robust, aber eben für <<100km/h ausgelegt. (also dem Tempo, dass man auf deutschen Autobahnen real fahren kann...)



Ich glaube kaum, dass sich auch nur ein Westbundesland so eine Autobahn gewünscht hätte, auf der man nicht wirklich schnell fahren kann 
Und was du da ansprichst ist doch eig. der verkommen Zustand, da man die Autobahnen einfach auf einem Vorkriegsstad belassen hat, anstatts sie vernünftig von Grund auf zu sanieren.... klar für trabis reichts vielleicht  
Aber für unsere Verhältnisse imo nicht zu gebrauchen vorallem nicht in dem maße.... wenn mal ein paar kleine abschnitte noch plattenautobahnen sind ist das ja noch in ordnung... solang das nicht zur Gewohnheit wird.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Personen, die vom aktuellen System Honig ums Maul geschmiert bekommen, wählen typischerweise keine Parteien, die das aktuelle System umbauen wollen...



Honig ums Maul bekommt man sicherlich momentan von keiner Partei geschmiert... 
Seh ich zumindest so, da mir keine der Parteien mit ihrem Programm wirklich zusagt.
Ist halt wie die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera  
Und die Linke ist übertrifft die beiden Krankheiten mit ihrem Konzept noch um ein vielfaches....
Aber wenn du unser Land gerne am Abgrund siehst... wähl sie halt..

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## MomentInTime (19. April 2010)

schub97 schrieb:


> Die Linke.
> 
> @alle die Piratenpartei gewählt habenie Piratenpartei verfolgt keine sozialen,wirtschaftliche oder wissenschaftliche Ziele



Erst informieren, dann kritisieren.

soziale Ziele:
- kurzfristige, in NRW umsetzbare Veränderungen, um den Druck auf Hartz IV-Empfänger zu mindern => Vorbereitung für Änderungen von Hart IV hin zu einer allgemeinen Grundsicherung im Sinne der sozialen Marktwirtschaft
- Modellversuch für die kostenlose Nutzung des ÖPNV (Öffentlichen Personennahverkehrs) mit wissenschaftlicher Begleitung.
- Förderung von Subkulturen
- Lehrmittelfreiheit für Hartz IV-Empfänger
- Personalrat-freundliche Reformierung des Personalvertretungsgesetzes

wirtschaftliche Ziele:
- Vereinfachung von Mitarbeiter-Anmeldungen
- Sammelformulare für Unternehmen, statt lauter einzelne Amtsgänge
- keine Zwangsmitgliedschaft in Kammern und Verbänden mehr
- Schonungslose Offenlegung  der tatsächlichen wirtschaftlichen Lage der WestLB und geg.falls Ausstieg des Landes aus der WestLB
- Ablehnung hochriskanter Spekulationen im Namen und zu Lasten des Steuerzahlers =>  Ausstieg aus dem so genannten "Cross Border Leasing" und ein Verbot von ähnlichen Konzepten.
- Öffentliche Listen von Landesgeldern und den dazugehörigen Verträgen
- Verbot von Gesetzestexten aus Lobbyisten-Feder bzw. strenge, öffentliche Kontrolle dessen
- Offenlegung von großen Landesausgaben und -verträgen
- Wirtschaftliche Sperrfristen für Politiker nach Ablauf ihrer Amtszeit
- Öffentliche Listen von Landesgeldern und den dazugehörigen Verträgen

wissenschaftliche Ziele:
- Bekenntnis zum umfassenden Bildungsbegriff => freie universitäre  Forschung ohne Kopplung an Bedarf der Wirtschaft
- Innovationshemmendes Patentwesen reformieren:
--- Initiierung einer Studie über den ökonomischen Einfluß pharmazeutischer  Patente, verglichen mit andern Systemen zur Finanzierung medizinischer  Forschung und Alternativen zum gegenwärtigen System.
--- keine Patente auf Pflanzen und Tiere => uneingeschränktes 'Nachbaurecht'
--- Keine Trivial- und Software-Patente
--- Keine Patente auf Geschäftsideen


Alles nur im Überfliegen zusammengetragen von piratenpartei-nrw.de ...


----------



## heizungsrohr (19. April 2010)

Ich will mal sehen wie eine so junge Partei in einem deutschen Parlament gegen die ganzen geübten Redner der anderen Parteien anstinken will  Mag sein, dass die zwar nur labern ohne Inhalt, aber darin sind sie gut. Also soll sich die PP etwas Zeit lassen. Die werden schon noch in Parlamente einziehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Interessant find ich auch, dass ständig behauptet wird, Sozialismus wäre technologisch Rückständig. Das mag vlt. für die allermeisten bisherigen Länder stimmen, das liegt aber weniger am Sozialismus, sondern mehr an den großen Ausgaben für Rüstung und Armeen. Die sind in der Sowjetunion nur angefallen, weil die USA ständig Machtspielchen treiben musste.



Zum Spielen gehören zwei Leute, die mitspielen.



> Das System hätte sicherlich wesentlich besser funktioniert, wenn man nicht riesige Beträge auf Staatskosten für Militär ausgegeben hätte.



Sicherlich. Die Liste der Dinge "ohne die das System besser funktioniert hätte", ist lang. Solange man aber keinen Weg findet, diese Dinge zu beheben (und die Rüstung ist imho der kleinste Punkt), ist und bleibt das System unterlegen. Und allgemeine Unterlegenheit kann sich eben z.B. in mangelndem technologischen Fortschritt äußern.



> Außerdem muss man ja nicht unbedingt absolute Enteignung und Verstaatlichung pflegen. Man kann sich sicherlich an der Marktwirtschaft ausrichten, aber mit wesentlich mehr sozialen Aspekten.



Die Überführung von Betrieben in staatliche Kontrolle ist eines der zentralen Elemente des Sozialismusses. Man mag sich andere soziale Konzepte vorstellen können, aber das wäre dann eben kein Sozialismus, sondern was neues. (obs auch was praktikableres wäre, bleibt abzuwarten.




JePe schrieb:


> Und zwar notfalls gewaltsam.



Aber nicht (zwangsläufig) im Rahmen der Außenpolitik, sondern nur in Form nationaler Revolutionen. Daraus kann ein Staat, der bereits kommunistisch/sozialistisch ist, keine Grundlage für Aufrüstung konstruieren. (Hat die UdSSR afaik auch nie gemacht)



> (die "Machtspielchen" zwischen zuerst Russland und USA, spaeter Warschauer Pakt und NATO, haben ihren Anfang uebrigens mit der Isolation Westberlins genommen)



Die ihren Anfang in der Gründung "Westdeuschlands" hatte... (*endlose Kette*)




thrian schrieb:


> Warum soll ein Kommunistisches Land technologisch Rückständig sein?



Weil bislang alle Konzepte, die auch nur in die Nähe des Sozialismuses kamen, eine hochgradig ineffiziente Planwirtschaft anwenden mussten und weil unter den Prämissen des Sozialismus/Kommunismus eine Reihe von Möglichkeiten (z.B. Ausbeutung niederer Schichten oder anderer Länder) nicht zur Verfügung stehen, um die technologische Entwicklung zu beschleunigen. Bei gleichen Ausgangsvorraussetzungen wäre deswegen selbst ein Sozialismus, der wie in der Theorie funktionieren würde, nicht in der Lage, in dieser Rubrik mit einem kapitalistischen Konkurrenten mitzuhalten.
(Man kann eben nicht alles haben. Und wer an tausenden Stellen "mehr soziales" haben will, muss irgendwo Abstriche machen. Ziemlich heftige sogar)



> Der Kommunismus ist links und das ist Progresiv.



Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben...
"Progressiv" ist erstmal nur "nicht konservativ". Ausgehend vom Ist-Zustand können selbst rassistische Monarchisten "progressiv" sein. Wenn mans in einem engeren Sinne anwendet (z.B. dass das Konzept tatsächlich neu sein muss), lässt sich der Begriff auf die meisten linken Strömungen und insbesondere dem Kommunismus gar nicht mehr anwenden.



> Und die Sowjets waren in Sachen Atombombenbau und Raumfahrt ja nicht wirklich Rückständig



Wie mans nimmt. In der Raumfahrt hatten sie einen Frühstart, weil ihr Raketenprogramm anfangs ohne theoretische Grundlagen auskommen musste (das deutsche Know-How wurde ja in die USA importiert und von aller Verantwortung freigesprochen...) und deswegen auf "größer ist besser" setzte. So waren die ersten Russischen ICBMs direkt für die Raumfahrt verwendbar - die amerikanischen nicht. (dafür war die fehlende Nutzlastkapazität in den USA ein wichtiger Ansporn für die Entwicklung von Mirkoelektronik, was sich Rückblickend wohl als die wichtigere Technik für die zweite Hälfte des Jahrhunderts herausstellte)
Danach war die sowjetische Technik wenig innovativ. Leichte Größensteigerungen, wenig grundlegend neues. Der einzige Versuch mit revolutionär anderen Techniken (N1) endete als Fehlschlag. Burans Autopilot war dem Space Shuttle zwar vorraus, aber nicht revolutionär (bedenkt man andere automatische Wiedereintritte und Autopiloten in Flugzeugen) und der Orbiter selbst nichts anderes, als eine aerodynamisch geformte Kapsel (wie sie auf beiden Seiten des Atlantiks lange vorher geplant wurden).
Unterm Strich hat die UdSSR sehr robuste und nützliche Raumfahrzeuge hervorgebracht und damit letztlich sinnvolleres erreicht (Raumstationen: 8,5 vs. 1,5; getötete Crewmitglieder: 3 vs. 13; funktionierende bemannte Launcher anno2011: 1 vs. 0; höhere maximale Transportkapazität,....). Aber die höher entwickelte Technik haben sie nicht.




17&4 schrieb:


> Man lasse sich das auf der Zunge zergehen: "zukunftstaugliche Wirtschaftskonzepte". Das ist nichts anderes als die Feindschaft zum Kapitalismus, die Ablehnung von diesem.



Da du alles besser weißt, erübrigt sich wohl jegliche Diskussion.



> Es ist nicht Aufgabe des Staates vorzuschreiben, wie Ressourcen genutzt werden sollen.



Deine Meinung.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Staat für alles zuständig, was der Markt nicht alleine regeln kann. Darunter fallen z.B. die legitmen Interessen von Personen, die am Markt nicht teilnehmen können. (insbesondere zukünftige Generationen)



> Vor 100 Jahren konnte man nicht ahnen, das heutzutage Kunststoffe,  Antibiotika, Fernseher und Computer genutzt werden.



Nö. Aber Kohle, Öl und Erze.
Von so Dingen wie "Trinkwasser" oder "landwirtschaftlich nutzbarer Boden" (an letzterem klebt ein Rattenschwanz von Dingen) mal ganz zu schweigen.
Aber ich bin mir ganz sicher, weitere 2 Jahrzehnte rasanter IT-Entwicklung werden auch dafür Alternativen finden 



> Keiner von uns weis, welche  Technologien irgendwann in einhundert Jahren existieren werden. Folglich leugnen die Grünen die Möglichkeit eines Fortschritts in Wissenschaft und Technik.



Falsch. (Man könnte sagen "Blind", wenn man bedenkt, wie extrem oft moderne ""grüne"" Technologien verwiesen wird) Sie akzeptieren lediglich dessen Ungewissheit und vertreten deswegen die Ansicht, dass man erst die neue Technologie haben sollte, ehe man zwingenden Bedarf für sie schafft.



> Denn Allgemein -und Populismusplatz hast du dir damit sicher. Glückwunsch!



Es gibt Personen, deren Glückwünsche mir rein gar nichts bedeuten.




17&4 schrieb:


> Persönliche Freiheiten konnten noch nie bestehen, wenn es nicht auch wirtschaftliche Freiheit gab oder warum gab es bisher persönliche Freiheit nur in kapitalistischen Staaten, nicht aber im real existierendem Sozialismus sowie anderstweitig kollektivistische Staaten?



Abseits der Tatsache, dass es bislang arg wenige "kollektivistische" Staaten ohne autoritäre bis totalitäre Führung gab, vermute ich mal, dass du eine kapitalistische Definition von Freiheit verwendest, die insbesondere auch die wirtschaftliche Freiheit betont.
Wer eine Frage nach den Maßstäben eines Systems stellt, hat das Ergebniss aber schon vorgegeben.

~Bestätigung:


> Zumal wirtschaftliche Freiheit auch sehr sehr viel mit dem von dir genannten Punkt der persönlichen Entfaltung zu tun hat.






> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Mit Ausnahme der Transitstrecke, welche mit Geld vom Westen in Schuss gehalten wurde, war bei den übrigen Strecken Schmalhans Küchenmeister. Das fing bei der Verwendung minderwertiger Rohstoffe an und ging hin zu Einsparungen aus Kostengründen beim Unterbau. Bestes Beispiel dafür war die Neubaustrecke zwischen Berlin und Rostock, wo man Plattenverschiebung/senkung im Kleinen beobachten konnte.



Ich kenne speziell nur die Strecken rund um Berlin und Richtung Usedom und konnte nirgendwo eine größere "Plattenverschiebung" als auf der (schlechteren Teilen -z.T. wurde Übergeteert, aber vermutlich nicht auf DDR-Initiative) Transitstrecke. (was nicht heißt, dass es keine gab)



> Mit dem Eisenbahnnetz sah es nicht besser aus. Hier in Thüringen mit dem Zug von Erfurt nach Mühlhausen rund 3h, heute braucht der RB etwas mehr als 1h, bei gleicher Streckenführung und ebenso vielen Halten.



Wie gesagt: technologischen Rückstand (gerade in der Bahntechnik...) zweifelt niemand an. Nur Rückschritt. Wie schnell war die Verbindung also 1938?



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass sich auch nur ein Westbundesland so eine Autobahn gewünscht hätte, auf der man nicht wirklich schnell fahren kann



Ganz sicher nicht. Aber man kann nicht etwas Rückschritt/Vernachlässigung bezeichnen, weil man es nicht mag. Rückschritt/Vernachlässigung definiert sich über das, was vorher war. (und das war eben ~genauso schlecht)



> Honig ums Maul bekommt man sicherlich momentan von keiner Partei geschmiert...



Also ich habe gerade gestern wieder einen FDP-Sprecher im Fernsehen gesehen, der betont, dass man an den versprochenen 24 Mrd. Steuererleichterung festhalten wird.



> Seh ich zumindest so, da mir keine der Parteien mit ihrem Programm wirklich zusagt.



"wirklich zusagen" ist auch nicht unbedingt die nächste Stufe über "komplett anderes System" 



> Und die Linke ist übertrifft die beiden Krankheiten mit ihrem Konzept noch um ein vielfaches....
> Aber wenn du unser Land gerne am Abgrund siehst... wähl sie halt..



Ich wähl ganz sichre keine Linke.




heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Ich will mal sehen wie eine so junge Partei in einem deutschen Parlament gegen die ganzen geübten Redner der anderen Parteien anstinken will  Mag sein, dass die zwar nur labern ohne Inhalt, aber darin sind sie gut. Also soll sich die PP etwas Zeit lassen. Die werden schon noch in Parlamente einziehen.



Gute PR ist heutzutage auch nur noch eine Frage des Geldes und ein ausreichender Redenschwinger (nehmen wir mal die tollen Auftritte unsere Verkehrsministers in den letzten Tagen als Referenz...) wird sich auch finden lassen, wenn man die Auswahl nicht durch Parteiklüngelei beschränkt.
Aber auch wenn es an guten Reden in der Politik fehlt, sollte anderen Ziele vielleicht Priorität haben..


----------



## herethic (19. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Danach war die sowjetische Technik wenig innovativ.


Naja aber es muss ja nicht unbeding inovativ sein,hauptsache es funktioniert.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/imYGd7PPouw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/imYGd7PPouw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Liege ich richtig wenn ich behauptet,das ein Land das von einer Progessiven Partei regiert wird,aufgeklärter ist?

Oder anders gefragt:
Ist ein progressives Land aufgeklärter?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2010)

Nicht prinzipiell, aber meistens. Ein Land könnte progressiv sein, weil ein paar intelligente Leute die Weichen richtig stellen, wärend die Masse unaufgeklärt dem vorgegebenen Weg folgt. In der Praxis ist es aber eben gerade die Aufklärung, die dazu führt, dass ein progressiver Weg eingeschlagen wird.

[Offtopic]
Zum SpacePen: Urban Legend, hier sogar noch gesteigert (üblich ist eine Million)
In der Realität wurde das Ding privat entwickelt (iirc für ~100.000) und vermarktet. Die NASA wurde erst nachträglich drauf aufmerksam gemacht und hat für ein paar iirc 1000$ welche gekauft, um die vorher verwendeten Bleistifte zu ersetzen. (man erinnere sich: 100% O2-Athmosphäre in Gemini&Apollo. Eine Graphit-Holz-Konstruktion zu ersetzen war sicherlich wünschenswert. Abbrechende Spitzen in Schwerelosigkeit sind auch nich toll)
[/Offtopic]


----------



## Bärenmarke (20. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ganz sicher nicht. Aber man kann nicht etwas Rückschritt/Vernachlässigung bezeichnen, weil man es nicht mag. Rückschritt/Vernachlässigung definiert sich über das, was vorher war. (und das war eben ~genauso schlecht)



Wenn du es so siehst schon, aber wenn man es mit unseren guten Autobahnen vergleicht würd ich das schon so stehen lassen.
Und sogar sagen, dass sie in dem Fall im Vergleich zu uns rückschrittlichen waren



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie mans nimmt. In der Raumfahrt hatten sie einen Frühstart, weil ihr  Raketenprogramm anfangs ohne theoretische Grundlagen auskommen musste  (das deutsche Know-How wurde ja in die USA importiert und von aller  Verantwortung freigesprochen...) und deswegen auf "größer ist besser"  setzte.


Das stimmt so nicht ganz... die sowjets haben zwar die wichtigsten Forscher um Wernher von Braun nicht bekommen, jedoch haben sie die Heeresversuchsanstalt in Peenemünde eingenommen und da sie unter andererem auch Turbojetbomber von arado erbeutet haben, würde ich es nicht ausschließen, dass sie auch einiges know how im Bezug auf die Raketenforschung erbeutet haben.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade gestern wieder einen FDP-Sprecher im Fernsehen gesehen, der betont, dass man an den versprochenen 24 Mrd. Steuererleichterung festhalten wird.



Das ist auch wieder so eine Sache, manchen Leuten kannst da bestimmt Honig ums Maul schmieren. Bei mir hast da schlechte Karten, weil diese Erleichterung durch Schulden finanziert werden muss... den ich glaube kaum, dass sie sich die 24 Milliarden aus dem Hut zaubern können 
Von daher no way



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "wirklich zusagen" ist auch nicht unbedingt die nächste Stufe über "komplett anderes System"



Vielleicht sollte ich es so sagen, ich hab da eine gewisse sehr große Abneigung gegen manche Pläne von ihnen 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wähl ganz sichre keine Linke.



Eine gute Entscheidung, so gefällt mir das 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Wincenty (20. April 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Diagramm ist echt kompliziert, aber der grüne Bereich scheint sich wieder gegen die anderen zu erheben



Das Diagramm erinnert mich an einer der Diagramme bei irgend einem Age of Empire
Ich glaub es war sogar Age Of Empire 1


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2010)

Age of Empires nutzt meiner Erinnerung nach ungestackte Diagramme, d.h. jede Partei hat eine eigene Linie und alle beziehen sich auf den Nullpunkt. Bei 3-4 Parteien passt das auch noch einigermaßen...
In der Wertungsübersicht von Civilization 3 kann man ein Diagramm meines Typs finden. (da allerdings hochkant von oben nach unten. Und natürlich ohne Overlay von zwei weiteren Kurven  )


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2010)

schub97 schrieb:


> Die Linke.
> 
> @alle die Piratenpartei gewählt habenie Piratenpartei verfolgt keine sozialen,wirtschaftliche oder wissenschaftliche Ziele;das selbe gilt für die NPD.


 



Ich werf mich weg...^^ Wenn ich so unsere Politiker anschaue, die momentan an der Macht sind, könnte deine Aussage auf diese auch zutreffen! 

Oder warum zahlt unser Land die Schulden Griechenlands, obwohl wir selbst kein Geld haben.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2010)

Wegen Fehlern, die die Politiker gemacht haben, die vor ~20 Jahren an der Macht waren.


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wegen Fehlern, die die Politiker gemacht haben, die vor ~20 Jahren an der Macht waren.


 

Irgendwann müssen wir doch unsere Fehler mal beglichen haben oder?


----------



## Hardwell (21. April 2010)

ich check des diagramm immer noch nicht!


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2010)

new_devide schrieb:


> ich check des diagramm immer noch nicht!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Irgendwann müssen wir doch unsere Fehler mal beglichen haben oder?



Diesen Fehler haben wir dann aus der Welt geschafft, wenn wir den Euro abschaffen oder wenn wir Steuern (und idealerweise sämtliche Betriebe betreffenden Vorschriften) im gesamten Euroraum vereinheitlicht und einen Finanzausgleich oder ein vereinheitlichtes Finanzsystem haben. (=USE, also nie)
Bis dahin werden weiterhin die wirtschaftlichen Fehler eines Staates direkte Auswirkungen auf die eines anderen haben, ohne dass dieser die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte, diese im Vorraus zu verhindern.



new_devide schrieb:


> ich check des diagramm immer noch nicht!


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diesen Fehler haben wir dann aus der Welt geschafft, wenn wir den Euro abschaffen oder wenn wir Steuern (und idealerweise sämtliche Betriebe betreffenden Vorschriften) im gesamten Euroraum vereinheitlicht und einen Finanzausgleich oder ein vereinheitlichtes Finanzsystem haben. (=USE, also nie)
> Bis dahin werden weiterhin die wirtschaftlichen Fehler eines Staates direkte Auswirkungen auf die eines anderen haben, ohne dass dieser die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte, diese im Vorraus zu verhindern.


 

Ich finds nur doof, das immer wir den Kopf hinhalten müssen... Und das bei jeder Kleinigkeit... Warum hilft uns niemand mit unseren Schulden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2010)

Weil wir nicht am Rande des Staatsbankrottes stehen und damit die Wirtschaft sämtlicher Eurostaaten in den Ruin stürzen könnten?
Es gibt afaik keinen einzigen Staat in Europa, der schuldenfrei ist. Deutschland gehört dank seiner Wirtschaftskraft (die in letzten Jahren massiv vom Euro profitiert hat...) noch zu den Ländern, die eher große Spielräume haben. Da wird niemand aus Mitgefühl helfen - und auch in Griechenland tut das niemand. Das ist reiner Selbstschutz.


----------



## herethic (21. April 2010)

Ausserdem ist Deutschland besser dran als Griechenland,da wir  größtensteils(60%)bei den deutschen Banken verschuldet sind im gegensatz zu Griechenland die (afaik komplett)bei ausländischen Staaten/Banken verschuldet sind.

Das heißt Deutschland könnte zur Schuldenredurzierung bei den Banken,den Banken Land zur verfügung stellen.

@r_m
In der Eurospäischen Union ist jeder Staat verschuldet,in Europa selbst sind aber Belarus/Weissrussland,San Marino,der Vatikan,Andora,die Schweiz sowie Monaco schuldenfrei.Auch sind einige Inseln(u.a.Jersey und Isle of Man)schuldenfrei.


----------



## Wincenty (21. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist Deutschland besser dran als Griechenland,da wir  größtensteils(60%)bei den deutschen Banken verschuldet sind im gegensatz zu Griechenland die (afaik komplett)bei ausländischen Staaten/Banken verschuldet sind.
> 
> Das heißt Deutschland könnte zur Schuldenredurzierung bei den Banken,den Banken Land zur verfügung stellen.
> 
> ...



(Bis auf Weißrussland) liegts vielleicht an der Größe? Es ist wie bei einem Strategie-Spiel - solange es klein und übersichtlich ist geht alles rund

@Diagramm-Nicht-Checker: Was für Schulabschlüsse hast du denn?


----------



## herethic (21. April 2010)

Wincenty schrieb:


> (Bis auf Weißrussland) liegts vielleicht an der Größe? Es ist wie bei einem Strategie-Spiel - solange es klein und übersichtlich ist geht alles rund


Zählst du die Schweiz nicht dazu?
Ist schon ziemlich groß  im Vergleich zu den anderen Staaten.

Und Andorra wird kleiner gemacht als es eigentlich ist,es hat immerhin 486km² Staatsfläche


----------



## heizungsrohr (21. April 2010)

new_devide schrieb:


> ich check des diagramm immer noch nicht!


Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das kein Scherz war. Dann versuch ichs dir mal zu erklären (und allen anderen):
Das Diagramm zeigt den Stimmenanteilverlauf der letzten Monate. Dabei ist egal in welcher Reihenfolge die bunten "Schichten" der Parteien übereinander liegen. Die Linke hat also nicht immer 100% weil sie ganz oben steht. Je breiter der farbige Streifen, desto mehr Stimmen hat die Partei in der entsprechenden Zeit bekommen. Dabei variiert die Breite über die Monate natürlich (wie man sehr schön an der Piratenpartei sehen kann.) Also muss man, um den Wert für einen Monat herauszufinden, alles bis auf den entsprechenden kleinen Ausschnitt wegdenken.
Keine Ahnung, ob das irgendwer versteht, aber wer sich mal 5 Minuten damit beschäftigt, sollte es eig. verstanden haben


----------



## A3000T (22. April 2010)

Hmm... Die angebotenen Parteien sind zu allem bereit und zu nichts in der Lage. Würde wohl die Bibeltreuen Christen wählen. Da kann ich scheinbar straffrei kleine Kinder vermöbeln oder sonstwas mit denen anstellen...


----------



## Poulton (22. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Belarus/Weissrussland,


Weißrussland ist Schuldenfrei? Das ist mir neu.


> Staatshaushalt - Einnahmen ($): 	2.976.000.000
> Staatshaushalt - Ausgaben ($): 	3.211.000.000
> Staatsausgaben in % des BIP: 	11,51
> 
> ...


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

Eingentlich haben wir ja keine Schulden...

Wir schieben nur Zahlen durch die Gegend...^^


----------



## Poulton (23. April 2010)

6 Stimmen für Sonstige. Interessant. Könnte man vielleicht in der Umfrage für nächsten Monat den Punkt aufteilen in:

Sonstige linkes Lager
"der letzte Rest vom Schützenfest"
Sonstige rechtes Lager
?


----------



## herethic (23. April 2010)

Was ist "der letze Rest vom Schützenfest"?


----------



## Poulton (23. April 2010)

All diejenigen, die man den beiden anderen nicht zuordnen kann.


----------



## Bärenmarke (23. April 2010)

Bei den paar Stimmen die auf die sonstigen entfallen kann man sich das auch sparen finde ich 

Wenn nicht kann man es doch hier ausgiebig diskutieren, sofern die leute sich nicht zu schaden sind ihre Wahl preiszugeben

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Nuklon (24. April 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> 6 Stimmen für Sonstige. Interessant. Könnte man vielleicht in der Umfrage für nächsten Monat den Punkt aufteilen in:
> 
> Sonstige linkes Lager
> "der letzte Rest vom Schützenfest"
> ...



Strikt dagegen. Und zwar aus dem Grund, dass man hier sonst verfassungsfeindlichen Parteien eine Plattform gibt. Diese haben zwar das Recht ihre Meinung frei Äußern zu dürfen, aber nicht überall mit gelistet zu sein.


----------



## heizungsrohr (24. April 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Strikt dagegen. Und zwar aus dem Grund, dass man hier sonst verfassungsfeindlichen Parteien eine Plattform gibt. Diese haben zwar das Recht ihre Meinung frei Äußern zu dürfen, aber nicht überall mit gelistet zu sein.


Gut, dann können wir mit der FPD ja gleich mal anfangen.


----------



## herethic (24. April 2010)

Mal 'ne Frage:
Warum wird der NPD,DKP oder MLPD eigentlich verfassungsfeindlichkeit vorgeworfen/antidemokratisch.

Steht irgendwo im Parteiprogramm der NPD das sie die Monarchie einführen wollen?Oder einen Diktator installieren?

Und die MLPD bzw.KPD wollen ja,dass das Proletariat/der Staat von unter regiert (wird).

Was ist mehr demokratischer?

Und der Union wurde ja mit ihrer Datenschutzpolitik auch verfassungsfeindliche Partei erlaubt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Bei den paar Stimmen die auf die sonstigen entfallen kann man sich das auch sparen finde ich
> 
> Wenn nicht kann man es doch hier ausgiebig diskutieren, sofern die leute sich nicht zu schaden sind ihre Wahl preiszugeben



*Zustimmung*
Wer seine Wahl gerne bekannt geben möchte, der sollte das im Thread tun (gelegentlich haben wir ja mal jemanden, der sich zu MLPD o.ä. bekennt und wir hatten auch schon Leute, die öffentlich und vehement die NPD verteidigt haben, auch wenn sie ihre persönliche Wahlentscheidung nicht nennen wollten). Dem Diagramm würde es sicherlich nicht gut tun, wenn ich noch 2 weitere Kategorien einführe 
Außerdem ist Unterteilung in Links/Mitte/Rechts bei vielen Kleinstparteien gar nicht so einfach bzw. Ansichtssache. "Bier trinken" oder "Autofahren" ist nun einmal keinem bestimmten Lager zuzuordnen und Rentner werden sie alle.





thrian schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage:
> Warum wird der NPD,DKP oder MLPD eigentlich verfassungsfeindlichkeit vorgeworfen/antidemokratisch.
> 
> Steht irgendwo im Parteiprogramm der NPD das sie die Monarchie einführen wollen?Oder einen Diktator installieren?
> ...




Im Wahlprogramm hat das keine der bestehenden Parteien zu stehen - sonst wären sie die längste Zeit Parteien gewesen.
Der NPD werden z.B. Bestrebungen nachgesagt, dass sie den Gleichberechtigungsgrundsatz und damit nicht nur einen Teil der Verfassung, sondern sogar der Menschenrechte außer Kraft setzen möchte. Diverse, z.T. höchstrangige Parteimitglieder beteiligten zumindest an Organisationen, die letztlich wegen ausländerfeindlicher/rassistischer Aktivitäten Verboten wurden. Iirc waren z.T. auch Bemühungen für gewaltsame Umstöße der herrschenden Ordnung zu finden.
Bei der MLPD weiß ich es nicht genau, aber schon allein der Name deutet auf eine Zustimmung zu gewaltsamen Umstürzen und zur Enteignung bestimmter Personen hin, was beides verfassungsfeindlich sein dürfte.




> Und der Union wurde ja mit ihrer Datenschutzpolitik auch verfassungsfeindliche Partei erlaubt.



Nur weil einzelne Bestimmungen, die von einer Regierung in Kraft gesetzt wurden, gegen die Verfassung verstoßen, heißt das noch nicht, dass die beteiligten Parteien prinzipiell verfassungsfeindlich wären. Nicht zuletzt brauchen spezialisierte Grämien z.T. viele Jahre, um einen entsprechenden Wiederspruch aufzudecken - derartige Detailfehler können durchaus mal übersehen werden. (es dürfte auch keine jemals an einer deutschen Regierung beteiligte Partei geben, der das nicht passiert ist)


----------



## A3000T (26. April 2010)

> Und die MLPD bzw.KPD wollen ja,dass das Proletariat/der Staat von unter regiert (wird).


Hat ja bisher auch immer gut funktioniert.  Und wer braucht schon eine Verfassung, wenn wir stattdessen von Proleten regiert werden können. 

@Ruyen: Man muss sich nur die Wahlplakate der MLPD anschauen. Die hängen hier in Leipzig oft genug rum. Noch deutlicher kann man gewaltsame Umstürze kaum fordern.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (26. April 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Strikt dagegen. Und zwar aus dem Grund, dass man hier sonst verfassungsfeindlichen Parteien eine Plattform gibt. Diese haben zwar das Recht ihre Meinung frei Äußern zu dürfen, aber nicht überall mit gelistet zu sein.


 
Zum Einen dürfen sich offz. verfassungsfeindliche Parteien gar nicht zur Wahl stellen, andererseits müssen vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtete Parteien nicht auch verfassungsfeindlich sein.

Wiederum aus einem anderem Blickwinkel betrachtet, kannste meine vorhergehende Aussage (damit aber auch deine) gleich wieder vergessen, da der von der Mehrheit der Parteien mitgetragene Kriegs-Einsatz unserer Verteidigungsarmee in Afghanistan offener Verfassungsbruch ist und daher wohl den befürwortenden Parteien zumindest argumentativ verfassungsfeindlicher Charakter zuzusprechen ist. Gleiches trifft für die geplante Aussetzung des Solidarprinzips und die sich immer häufiger wiederholenden Versuche zur verfassungsfeindlichen Gesetzgebung der regierenden Parteien zu (auch wenn diese nicht durch den VS beobachtet werden). 
(@ ruyven: wenn man da keine Tendenzen erkennen kann, ... ?)


Naja, und dann hat man in der Endkonsequenz da oben keine Möglichkeit mehr ein Kreuzchen zu machen....


----------



## Poulton (26. April 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> offener Verfassungsbruch ist und daher wohl den befürwortenden Parteien zumindest argumentativ verfassungsfeindlicher Charakter zuzusprechen ist.


Das wäre im Zweifelsfalle vom BVG zu klären und bisher ist soetwas nicht geschehen bzw. wurden die bisherigen Klagen der Linkspartei, welche in diese Richtung gingen, in Karlsruhe jedesmal abgewiesen. U.a.: Das Bundesverfassungsgericht


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (27. April 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Das wäre im Zweifelsfalle vom BVG zu klären und bisher ist soetwas nicht geschehen bzw. wurden die bisherigen Klagen der Linkspartei, welche in diese Richtung gingen, in Karlsruhe jedesmal abgewiesen. U.a.: Das Bundesverfassungsgericht


 
Ja, wurden sie.
Ob das auch nach derzeitiger Strategie-Änderung (Einsatz von KSK-Kräften zur gezielten Tötung und der inzwischen offenkundig gewordenen Befugnis- und Befehlskettenüberschneidung ISAF vs. KSK-Tötungskommandos mit eigenem Befehlsstab - TF47 Afghanistan: Elite-Einheit KSK war am Luftangriff beteiligt - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - WELT ONLINE) und nun endgültiger Festlegung auf die Begrifflichkeit "Krieg" mit den inzwischen zu verzeichnenden Kollateralschäden immer noch so entschieden worden wäre, bliebe abzuwarten. (Teil A, Nr. II Pkt. 32 i.V.m. Teil C, Nr. II Punkt 79 ff. der Ausführungen aus deinem Link) Denn da, ebenso wie in den in Punkt A. geschilderten Zuständigkeitsscheingefechten lagen ja bisher die Kritikpunkte, die zu der Rückweisung führten.

Vermutlich ist aber abzusehen, dass, wenn nur die NATO weiterhin betont und versichert, sie wäre nur ein Defensivbündniss mit Friedens- und Stabilisierungswahrungsabsichten, ihr auch dann noch geglaubt würde, wenn ganz Afghanistan im Rahmen eines inzwischen über 10 Jahre dauernden Verteidigungsfalles "befriedet" und "stabilisiert" worden wäre.

So lange also der Wolf nur ordentlich Kreide schluckt und die bemehlten Pfoten durchs Fenster zeigt, hört keiner auf ein schlaues Geißlein. Vielleicht will er ja tatsächlich nur "spielen" ... oder gar auf die Geißlein aufpassen?


----------



## Nuklon (27. April 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Zum Einen dürfen sich offz. verfassungsfeindliche Parteien gar nicht zur Wahl stellen, andererseits müssen vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtete Parteien nicht auch verfassungsfeindlich sein.


Woran das Verbot der NPD gescheitert ist, ist dir schon klar, oder?


> Wiederum aus einem anderem Blickwinkel betrachtet, kannste meine vorhergehende Aussage (damit aber auch deine) gleich wieder vergessen, da der von der Mehrheit der Parteien mitgetragene Kriegs-Einsatz unserer Verteidigungsarmee in Afghanistan offener Verfassungsbruch ist und daher wohl den befürwortenden Parteien zumindest argumentativ verfassungsfeindlicher Charakter zuzusprechen ist. Gleiches trifft für die geplante Aussetzung des Solidarprinzips und die sich immer häufiger wiederholenden Versuche zur verfassungsfeindlichen Gesetzgebung der regierenden Parteien zu (auch wenn diese nicht durch den VS beobachtet werden).
> (@ ruyven: wenn man da keine Tendenzen erkennen kann, ... ?)
> 
> 
> Naja, und dann hat man in der Endkonsequenz da oben keine Möglichkeit mehr ein Kreuzchen zu machen....


Dann wähle Piraten...
Nein mal im Ernst. ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich grad alle Parteien mühe geben zu zeigen wie inkompetent sie eigentlich sind. Was mir zeigt, wenn Berufspolitiker das Ruder haben und die Fachidioten nur 2. geige spielen.

Grüße Nuklon


----------



## herethic (27. April 2010)

Meine Mutter sagt immer ich soll Politiker werden...

...viel reden und nichts dahinter


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (28. April 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Woran das Verbot der NPD gescheitert ist, ist dir schon klar, oder?


Ja, ist es. Allerdings bin ich (obwohl strikter Gegner dieser Partei und ihrer Ideologie) gegen das Verbot. Eine gesunde Demokratie muss auch mit solchen Randerscheinungen umgehen können. Außerdem zwingt man die Inhaber extrem rechten Gedankengutes damit nicht in die schwer zu kontrollierende Illegalität, sondern gibt ihnen ein Gesicht und einen Namen. Man sollte seine "Feinde" kennen ...



Nuklon schrieb:


> Dann wähle Piraten...
> 
> Grüße Nuklon


 
Meine Einstellung dazu habe ich schon mehrfach geschrieben: Wenn auf Bundesebene zukunftsfähige Gesamtkonzepte vorliegen, die politische sowie gesellschaftliche Ausrichtung feststehen und mir das dann zusagt, überlege ich mir das sehr gern.

Was bisher gezeigt wird reicht mir nicht und überzeugt mich nicht.


----------



## Nuklon (28. April 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ja, ist es. Allerdings bin ich (obwohl strikter Gegner dieser Partei und ihrer Ideologie) gegen das Verbot. Eine gesunde Demokratie muss auch mit solchen Randerscheinungen umgehen können. Außerdem zwingt man die Inhaber extrem rechten Gedankengutes damit nicht in die schwer zu kontrollierende Illegalität, sondern gibt ihnen ein Gesicht und einen Namen. Man sollte seine "Feinde" kennen ...


 Damit triffst du es vollkommen. Darum beobachtet der Verfassungsschutz sie ja weiter. Sie durch Aufmerksamkeit zu stärken ist kein gutes Mittel



> Meine Einstellung dazu habe ich schon mehrfach geschrieben: Wenn auf Bundesebene zukunftsfähige Gesamtkonzepte vorliegen, die politische sowie gesellschaftliche Ausrichtung feststehen und mir das dann zusagt, überlege ich mir das sehr gern.
> 
> Was bisher gezeigt wird reicht mir nicht und überzeugt mich nicht.


Stimmt. Sieht man mal wieder wie sehr man sich Umorientieren muss nach einem Jahr. Sind alle müde geworden und sehen die Piraten als Partei nicht als Bewegung an. Sprich du verlangst von ihr geliefert zu bekommen, statt selbst Input rein zu liefern, was deren Anspruch ist. Die Piraten wollen keine Konzepte entwickeln und es allen dann mit der derzeitigen "Friss oder wähle jemand anders" Taktik vorhalten sondern  für Bürger entwickeln. Das geht aber nur, wenn diese bereit sind ihren Beitrag zu leisten. Die Piraten haben keine Berufspolitiker, kein Geld sind zwar mit Abstand größte Kleinpartei haben aber nicht die Stärke ohne Unterstützung von außen zu bestehen.
Sprich je mehr man sich setzt und sagt: "macht mal", Desto länger wird es brauchen.


----------



## herethic (28. April 2010)

Lol die SPD hat mehr Stimmen als die achso tollen Grünen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Stimmt. Sieht man mal wieder wie sehr man sich Umorientieren muss nach einem Jahr. Sind alle müde geworden und sehen die Piraten als Partei nicht als Bewegung an. Sprich du verlangst von ihr geliefert zu bekommen, statt selbst Input rein zu liefern, was deren Anspruch ist. Die Piraten wollen keine Konzepte entwickeln und es allen dann mit der derzeitigen "Friss oder wähle jemand anders" Taktik vorhalten sondern  für Bürger entwickeln.



Oder anders:
Die Piraten haben nicht kapiert, wie Demokratie funktioniert?



> Das geht aber nur, wenn diese bereit sind ihren Beitrag zu leisten. Die Piraten haben keine Berufspolitiker, kein Geld sind zwar mit Abstand größte Kleinpartei haben aber nicht die Stärke ohne Unterstützung von außen zu bestehen.
> Sprich je mehr man sich setzt und sagt: "macht mal", Desto länger wird es brauchen.



Tjo. Wenn die Piraten rein gar nichts haben, dann kann man aber ebenso gut bzw. eben so schlecht das ganze selbst machen. Und wenn sie nicht 100% das unterstützen, was man selbst will, sind sie sogar die schlechtere Alternative.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (29. April 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> .... Sprich du verlangst von ihr geliefert zu bekommen, statt selbst Input rein zu liefern, was deren Anspruch ist. Die Piraten wollen keine Konzepte entwickeln und es allen dann mit der derzeitigen "Friss oder wähle jemand anders" Taktik vorhalten sondern für Bürger entwickeln. ......


 
Wenn die Piraten eine Bewegung stellen wollen und keine Partei, haben sie aber ein grundsätzliches Problem zwischen ihrem Selbstverständnis und ihrem Auftreten.
Es hat doch nichts mit eigener Ausgestaltung zu tun, wenn ich (egal ob von Partei oder Bewegung) grundsätzliche Aussagen über die Ausrichtung brauche, um sie überhaupt einordnen zu können.
Sonst passiert es mir wie der ersten muslimischen Ministerin Deutschlands, dass ich mich (unbewußt?) in der falschen Partei wiederfinde... dort Politik mitgestalten will und plötzlich merke, dass diese meinen Vorstellungen und persönlichen Zielen widerspricht.
Oder noch bissl radikaler: Ich trete der NPD bei, um sozialdemokratische Politik durchzusetzen und versuche die Partei von innen heraus umzugestalten..... 

Ich habe zwar durchaus das Gefühl, dass sehr viele Wähler gar nicht wissen was sie da sporadisch in einem gewissen Zyklus wählen und warum sie das überhaupt tun und dass ihre Wahlentscheidungen den persönlichen Wertvorstellungen eigentlich zuwiderlaufen. 
Aber so jemand bin ich nicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. April 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Die Piraten haben keine Berufspolitiker, kein Geld sind zwar mit Abstand größte Kleinpartei haben aber nicht die Stärke ohne Unterstützung von außen zu bestehen.
> Sprich je mehr man sich setzt und sagt: "macht mal", Desto länger wird es brauchen.



Die Piraten brauchen auch keine Berufspolitiker. Sie brauchen mehr Leute, die weniger ihre Meinung abspulen, dafür aber mehr vom "Fach" verstehen. Sprich mindestens juristisches Interesse, besser eine juristische Vorbildung haben. Davon ist in der Partei nichts zu sehen. Schlimm ist, dass ich auch nicht wirklich Impulse sehe, solche Leute in die Partei zu holen. Zumindest war mein Besuch in einem der wenigen Kreisverbände eher ernüchternd. 

Lag wohl aber auch daran, dass meine realistische Einschätzung der Machbarkeit gewisser Umgestaltungen im Urheberrecht nicht auf Gegenliebe gestoßen sind. Es schien als wolle man den "trockenen Kram" (O-Ton eines Mitglieds des Kreisverbandes) nicht hören. 

Sorry, aber dann wäre eine Bürgerinitiative die bessere Wahl gewesen, als eine politische Partei, bei der ja die Möglichkeit bestünde "trockene" Gesetze formulieren zu müssen [Achtung Ironie]. Das Vereinsrecht für nicht eingetragene Vereine ist wesentlich durchschaubarer als die Gesetze für politische Parteien [Achtung "trockene" Juristen-Ironie]. 

Davon aber abgesehen, freue ich mich, dass nun endlich in der hessischen Landeshauptstadt ein Kreisverband gegründet wird. Dann muss ich nicht mehr so weit fahren, um den Stand der Dinge in der Partei zu erfahren.


----------



## Nuklon (30. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder anders:
> Die Piraten haben nicht kapiert, wie Demokratie funktioniert?


Nö das mein subjektives Empfinden seit dem Beitritt. Das ich statt Lösungen entwickeln, welche vorsetzen soll. Das geht ganz einfach, bringt aber nichts.(abgesehen von deren Qualität)


> Tjo. Wenn die Piraten rein gar nichts haben, dann kann man aber ebenso gut bzw. eben so schlecht das ganze selbst machen. Und wenn sie nicht 100% das unterstützen, was man selbst will, sind sie sogar die schlechtere Alternative.


Ich meinte damit sich die Piraten die Zeit nehmen die sie für gute Programme brauchen. Wenn diese von allen von außen mit eingebracht werden, geht das halt schneller



			
				Pokerclock schrieb:
			
		

> Die Piraten brauchen auch keine Berufspolitiker. Sie brauchen mehr  Leute, die weniger ihre Meinung abspulen, dafür aber mehr vom "Fach"  verstehen. Sprich mindestens juristisches Interesse, besser eine  juristische Vorbildung haben. Davon ist in der Partei nichts zu sehen.  Schlimm ist, dass ich auch nicht wirklich Impulse sehe, solche Leute in  die Partei zu holen. Zumindest war mein Besuch in einem der wenigen  Kreisverbände eher ernüchternd.


Naja, Stammtische sind mehr das was sie ich mir runter vorgestellt habe. Da muss ich dir mal echt recht geben. Wir sind auch keine homogene Masse und viele wollen ihre Meinung kundtun haben aber weder Zeit noch Lust, diese in ausgefeilte Programme zu gießen, da dies keinen Spaß macht. Sind alles nur Menschen. Und da kommt der Faktor Berufspolitiker ins Spiel der sich damit den ganzen Tag beschäftigen kann.

An dem AK Vorrat und der KIPO-Pedition sieht man aber das Politiker keinen Deut auf die Meinung der Bürger geben. Der AK Vorrat hat sich jahrelang vor dem Verfassungsgericht quälen müssen. Die Kipo-sache wurde erst nach der Wahl gestoppt und geht doch schon zum großen Teil auf die Piraten zurück. Für mich ist es der Ausdruck einer Gesellschaftsgruppe/Generation die sich von der aktuellen Politik weder angesprochen noch verstanden fühlt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit sich die Piraten die Zeit nehmen die sie für gute Programme brauchen. Wenn diese von allen von außen mit eingebracht werden, geht das halt schneller



Tjo. Da ich keine Ahnung habe, wie man die Forderungen der Piraten z.B. im Bereich Urheberrecht praktisch und sinnvoll umsetzen kann, werde ich wohl warten müssen, wieviel Zeit sie brauchen, um wählbar zu werden.


----------



## Nuklon (30. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo. Da ich keine Ahnung habe, wie man die Forderungen der Piraten z.B. im Bereich Urheberrecht praktisch und sinnvoll umsetzen kann, werde ich wohl warten müssen, wieviel Zeit sie brauchen, um wählbar zu werden.



Stellt sich die Frage welche Forderungen du da siehst. Mir ist die nur die Forderung nach der Reformierung des Urheberrechts bekannt... Alles andere sind Einzelvorschläge und Anregungen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage welche Forderungen du da siehst. Mir ist die nur die Forderung nach der Reformierung des Urheberrechts bekannt... Alles andere sind Einzelvorschläge und Anregungen



Dann solltest du dir vielleicht mal die offiziellen Ziele angucken.

"Daher fordern wir, das nichtkommerzielle Kopieren, Zugänglichmachen, Speichern und Nutzen von Werken nicht nur zu legalisieren, sondern explizit zu fördern"
"Die Rückführung von Werken in den öffentlichen Raum ist daher nicht nur berechtigt, sondern im Sinne der Nachhaltigkeit der menschlichen Schöpfungsfähigkeiten von essentieller Wichtigkeit. Es sind daher Rahmenbedingungen zu schaffen, welche eine faire Rückführung in den öffentlichen Raum ermöglichen. Dies schließt insbesondere eine drastische Verkürzung der Dauer von Rechtsansprüchen auf urheberrechtliche Werke unter die im TRIPS-Abkommen vorgegebenen Fristen ein."

Eng verwandt und mir ebenfalls unklar:
"Wir sehen es als unsere Verantwortung, die Schaffung von Werken, insbesondere im Hinblick auf kulturelle Vielfalt, zu fördern"


----------



## Nuklon (30. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dir vielleicht mal die offiziellen Ziele angucken.
> 
> "Daher fordern wir, das nichtkommerzielle Kopieren, Zugänglichmachen, Speichern und Nutzen von Werken nicht nur zu legalisieren, sondern explizit zu fördern"
> "Die Rückführung von Werken in den öffentlichen Raum ist daher nicht nur berechtigt, sondern im Sinne der Nachhaltigkeit der menschlichen Schöpfungsfähigkeiten von essentieller Wichtigkeit. Es sind daher Rahmenbedingungen zu schaffen, welche eine faire Rückführung in den öffentlichen Raum ermöglichen. Dies schließt insbesondere eine drastische Verkürzung der Dauer von Rechtsansprüchen auf urheberrechtliche Werke unter die im TRIPS-Abkommen vorgegebenen Fristen ein."
> ...



Nun dies ist die rechtliche Seite und sollte eigentlich ganz gut funktionieren. Sprich Verkürzung der Rechte auf xx Jahre nicht von 50-70 Jahren. Abgesehen davon können wir damit die alte Grunddebatte aus dem letzten Jahr aufgreifen, das ich einfach behaupte das Kopieren im Internet und einfaches Tauschen mittlerweile Standard innerhalb der <40 Generation ist. DRM und Schutzrechte sind hier ständig ausgehebelt worden.
Wir wollen das Recht an diese neue Situation anpassen indem der Künstler das Urheberrecht behält aber das Nutzungsrecht verkürzt wird. Wie drückte es einer aus: "Es darf kein Anspruch auf Reichtum geben." Nicht ausgeschlossen aber auch kein Anspruch. Und schon sind wir auf der Seite der Finanzierung. 
Gute Werke und gepushte Werke werden sich immer durchsetzen ob sie nun von Konzernen aus Facebook oder "Unser Star für Oslo" kommen. Die Frage nach der allgemeinen Finanzierung ist ein stochern im Haufen.
Von Gema 2.0 bis hin zur Kulturflatrate gibt es hier viele Möglichkeiten.

Um es mal anders zu sagen. Die Grundidee ist es doch dem Künstler ein Einkommen zu bescheren und trotzdem der Bevölkerung die Musik allgemein zugänglich zu machen, ohne dass sich erhebliche Teile strafbar machen. Wir sehen einen gesellschaftlichen Mehrnutzen.
Unsere Welt ist kompliziert und es wird bei der Finanzierung höchstwahrscheinlich keine Möglichkeit geben diese in einem Satz niederzuschreiben, sondern mehr in einer Mischform ausarten, die auch weniger Erfolgreiche Künstler ernährt. 
Einige hoffen auf das BGE andere auf Micropayment andere auf die Kulturflatrate oder anderes. Das durch zu rechnen ist für mich unmöglich, ich habe nicht das wissen dazu.

Weiteres darfst du gern einem Experten die Frage stellen. Politik in Sachsen und Gesundheit sind da eher meine Themenfelder.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Nun dies ist die rechtliche Seite und sollte eigentlich ganz gut funktionieren. Sprich Verkürzung der Rechte auf xx Jahre nicht von 50-70 Jahren.



Du meinst, die Aufkündigung von TRIPS und damit der Austritt aus der WTO bzw. die damit einhergehenden Handelssaktionen würden für einen derart exportabhängigen Staat wie Deutschland "gut funktionieren"? ? ?

Dagegen wären die Pläne der Linken imho fast schon wirtschaftsfreundlich.




> Wir wollen das Recht an diese neue Situation anpassen indem der Künstler das Urheberrecht behält aber das Nutzungsrecht verkürzt wird.



Da steht etwas von einer Verkürzung des Uhrheberrechts und einer de-facto Abschaffung sämtlicher Nutzungsrechte bzw. Möglichkeiten der Ersteller, diese einzuschränken.



> Von Gema 2.0 bis hin zur Kulturflatrate gibt es hier viele Möglichkeiten.



Möglichkeiten? Oder unausgereifte Ideen? Ich werde GEZ-XXL jedenfalls nicht unterstützen.



> Um es mal anders zu sagen. Die Grundidee ist es doch dem Künstler ein Einkommen zu bescheren und trotzdem der Bevölkerung die Musik allgemein zugänglich zu machen, ohne dass sich erhebliche Teile strafbar machen.



Ich vermisse allerdings jegliche praktikable Mechanismen für die Definition bzw. Auswahl von "Künstler", die nicht auf eine finanzielle Aufwendung seitens des Nutzers angewiesen ist - welche wiederum die Verhinderung von Nutzung ohne finanzielle Aufwendung erfordert. Ebenso sehe ich massive Konflikte zum Recht auf Selbstbestimmung des eigenen Medienkonsums bzw. des finanziellen Umfanges desselbigen.


----------



## Nuklon (1. Mai 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du meinst, die Aufkündigung von TRIPS und damit der Austritt aus der WTO bzw. die damit einhergehenden Handelssaktionen würden für einen derart exportabhängigen Staat wie Deutschland "gut funktionieren"? ? ?


Das Problem betrifft nicht nur Deutschland. Außerdem ist der Austritt aus der WTO doch sehr weit geholt. Deutschland ist Global Player und wenn man dieses Gewicht mal einbringt (nicht nur um griechische Neiddebatten auszulösen), sehe ich sogar Chancen. 
Es geht doch bei der Zielformulierung darum sich ein Idealziel zu setzen. Dieses muss dann mit operativen Zielen versucht werden über die politische Beeinflußung zu ändern. Wenn die Contentindustrie es auf 70? Jahre setzen konnte ohne das die halbe Welt aus der WTO rausgeflogen ist, dann geht auch der Rückweg auf 15-20 Jahre
Alles eine Frage der politischen Willensbildung. Wir treten für eine Verkürzung ein und sammeln Stimmen dafür. Das andere Beteiligte an der Willensbildung direkten Zugriff auf die Entscheidungsstellen haben ist klar und lässt uns oft alt aussehen. Natürlich kann man irgendeinen Lobbyverband gründen, der populistische und druckfertige PMs mit Suggestivstatistiken rauswirft und sich jeden Monat Termine bei den Fachausschüssen holt, aber da sollte nicht unser Weg sein.
Wir wollen einen Teil der Meinungsbildung sein.





> Da steht etwas von einer Verkürzung des Uhrheberrechts und einer de-facto Abschaffung sämtlicher Nutzungsrechte bzw. Möglichkeiten der Ersteller, diese einzuschränken.


Übertrieben, aber es geht in diese Richtung. Der Künstler soll sein Album selbst vertreiben dürfen, es muss auch alternative Wege geben, sowie wir die Contentindustrie schwächen wollen, weil sie ihre Selbsterhaltung über den Usernutzen stellt. Da gebe ich dir Recht.

Dazu wollen wir dem Künstler das Urheberrecht lassen, das Verwertungsrecht stark einschränken. Sprich wenn der Urheber mit 50 sagt, die Verbreitung seiner Werke soll eingestellt werden, dann ist dies immer noch möglich. Er soll aber nicht noch 50 Jahre danach finanziell profitieren. Wenn sie regelmäßig am Markt etwas bringen erhalten sie trotzdem ihr Geld.

Das würde nämlich auch das Problem mit der Gema stark einschränken.





> Möglichkeiten? Oder unausgereifte Ideen? Ich werde GEZ-XXL jedenfalls nicht unterstützen.


Du vergisst den Unterschied zwischen dem Sinn der GEZ und deren Methoden. Aber hier stehe ich mit meiner Meinung in der Informatikerbranche relativ allein da, was GEZ angeht.



> Ich vermisse allerdings jegliche praktikable Mechanismen für die Definition bzw. Auswahl von "Künstler", die nicht auf eine finanzielle Aufwendung seitens des Nutzers angewiesen ist - welche wiederum die Verhinderung von Nutzung ohne finanzielle Aufwendung erfordert. Ebenso sehe ich massive Konflikte zum Recht auf Selbstbestimmung des eigenen Medienkonsums bzw. des finanziellen Umfanges desselbigen.



Du weißt, die Lösung ist nicht einfach und ich habe es unterschwellig angedeutet das die perfekte Lösung Zeit braucht, da die Piraten bestimmt schon längst mit Büsosprüchen rumgelaufen wären (Wir haben die Patentlösung)
Die Piraten haben versprochen sich nach dem Wahlkampf ihren Programm zu widmen. Wenn du den kommenden BPT anschaust und dessen Anträge, sieht man das erste Lösungen/Problemstellungen erarbeitet wurden. Aber nach einem 3/4 Jahr Optimallösungen zu erwarten ist Schwachsinn.  Und gerade beim Thema Urheberrecht kann man sich schön aufhängen. ich weiß.

Insofern machen die Piraten genau das, was sie versprochen haben. Das in sie dabei hohe Erwartungen gesetzt werden und einige dies nutzen um ihnen ein Scheitern/Unwählbarkeit voherzuorakeln, ist nicht schön aber wird sich legen. Ich persönlich bin da sehr zuversichtlich.

Grüße Nuklon


----------



## Progs-ID (1. Mai 2010)

[x] Piratenpartei


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Das Problem betrifft nicht nur Deutschland. Außerdem ist der Austritt aus der WTO doch sehr weit geholt.



Die Einhaltung von TRIPS ist zumindest Vorraussetzung für den Einstieg. Beispiele für eine nachträgliche Außerkraftsetzung gibt es in der Tat nicht, aber die Abschaffung mehrere Multi-Milliarden-Branchen werden die anderen Teilnehmer nicht einfach so hinnehmen.



> Deutschland ist Global Player und wenn man dieses Gewicht mal einbringt (nicht nur um griechische Neiddebatten auszulösen), sehe ich sogar Chancen.



Du "siehst sogar Chancen"?
Imho sollte eine politische Partei ein bißchen mehr als "Chancen sehen". Die sollte einen (zumindest ihrer Meinung nach) realistischen Weg in der Hinterhand haben, wie sie etwas erreichen.



> Es geht doch bei der Zielformulierung darum sich ein Idealziel zu setzen. Dieses muss dann mit operativen Zielen versucht werden über die politische Beeinflußung zu ändern.



Nichts gegen Fernziele, sowas vermisse ich in der Politik sehr häufig.
Aber wer einen ggf. mehrere Jahrzehnte wärenden diplomatischen Prozess anstrebt, der sollte das imho klarstellen und ein paar Wegpunkte angeben - nicht von "greifbare Nähe" sprechen. Das grenzt an Wählerverarsche. So oder so ist es keine Angabe dessen, was die Piratenpartei (jetzt bzw. in nächster Zeit) machen möchte (wie weiter oben gefordert/-sucht)



> Übertrieben, aber es geht in diese Richtung. Der Künstler soll sein Album selbst vertreiben dürfen, es muss auch alternative Wege geben, sowie wir die Contentindustrie schwächen wollen, weil sie ihre Selbsterhaltung über den Usernutzen stellt. Da gebe ich dir Recht.
> 
> Dazu wollen wir dem Künstler das Urheberrecht lassen, das Verwertungsrecht stark einschränken. Sprich wenn der Urheber mit 50 sagt, die Verbreitung seiner Werke soll eingestellt werden, dann ist dies immer noch möglich. Er soll aber nicht noch 50 Jahre danach finanziell profitieren. Wenn sie regelmäßig am Markt etwas bringen erhalten sie trotzdem ihr Geld.



Äh: Die Forderrung lautet, jegliche nichtkommerzielle Kopie zu legalisieren. Kannst du mir mal erklären, was da noch vom Urheberrecht übrig bleibt und wie jemand unter diesen Bedingungen irgendwelchen Content vermarkten soll?




> Du vergisst den Unterschied zwischen dem Sinn der GEZ und deren Methoden. Aber hier stehe ich mit meiner Meinung in der Informatikerbranche relativ allein da, was GEZ angeht.



Falls du damit die generelle Ablehnung der ÖR meinst, hast du sicherlich recht.
Es sei aber angemerkt, dass ich diese nicht Teile. Ich bin lediglich gegen staatlich vorgeschriebene Bespaßung.




> Du weißt, die Lösung ist nicht einfach und ich habe es unterschwellig angedeutet das die perfekte Lösung Zeit braucht, da die Piraten bestimmt schon längst mit Büsosprüchen rumgelaufen wären (Wir haben die Patentlösung)
> Die Piraten haben versprochen sich nach dem Wahlkampf ihren Programm zu widmen. Wenn du den kommenden BPT anschaust und dessen Anträge, sieht man das erste Lösungen/Problemstellungen erarbeitet wurden. Aber nach einem 3/4 Jahr Optimallösungen zu erwarten ist Schwachsinn.  Und gerade beim Thema Urheberrecht kann man sich schön aufhängen. ich weiß.
> 
> Insofern machen die Piraten genau das, was sie versprochen haben. Das in sie dabei hohe Erwartungen gesetzt werden und einige dies nutzen um ihnen ein Scheitern/Unwählbarkeit voherzuorakeln, ist nicht schön aber wird sich legen. Ich persönlich bin da sehr zuversichtlich.
> ...



*Tee aufsetzt und abwart*

(übrigens finde ich es nicht sehr seriös, dass man mit Themen Wahlkampf macht, zu denen man ein Jahr später die ersten konkreten Konzepte liefern möchte)


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Mai 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Übertrieben, aber es geht in diese Richtung. Der Künstler soll sein Album selbst vertreiben dürfen, es muss auch alternative Wege geben, sowie wir die Contentindustrie schwächen wollen, weil sie ihre Selbsterhaltung über den Usernutzen stellt. Da gebe ich dir Recht.
> 
> Dazu wollen wir dem Künstler das Urheberrecht lassen, das Verwertungsrecht stark einschränken. Sprich wenn der Urheber mit 50 sagt, die Verbreitung seiner Werke soll eingestellt werden, dann ist dies immer noch möglich. Er soll aber nicht noch 50 Jahre danach finanziell profitieren. Wenn sie regelmäßig am Markt etwas bringen erhalten sie trotzdem ihr Geld.



Ich frage mich, wie ein Künstler, wenn er nicht bereits im Vornherein seine Werke verwerten (sprich zu Geld machen) konnte, ohne eine andere Gesellschaft als Initiator und Geldgeber seine Werke unter das Volk bringen will?

Ich habe da zwar einige Lösungen gehört, aber keine ist rechtlich sauber durchdacht bzw. einer legislativen Kontrolle notwendig:

1. Vereine (GEMA z.B.!) in denen der Künstler Mitglied wird und über diese seine Werke verwertet werden. Hier haben wir besonders das Problem der Kontrolle dieser Vereine. Die GEMA arbeitet auf Grundlage verschiedener Gesetze und ist einer der wenigen letzten Beispiele eines wirtschaftlichen Vereins. An den Gesetzen kann man drehen, nicht aber an den Vereinspraktiken. Was man aber machen könnte, ist Aufklärung. Warum das? Die GEMA schließt Verträge mit den einzelnen Urhebern. Ist der Vertrag "richtig" ausformuliert, braucht es im Grunde keine Gesetzesänderungen mehr, da der Urheber bereits mit einem schuldrechtlichen Anspruch seine Rechte schützt.

2. Die Selbstvermarktung vom Urheber. Im Grunde ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, außer der Urheber geht das extrem hohe Risiko einer persönlichen, unbeschränkten Haftung ein oder gründet selbst eine Körperschaft (wenn er denn das Geld hat). Man muss da aber nicht bis zwei zählen können, um zu sehen, dass in Laufe der Zeit es zu Konsolidierungen kommen wird unter den einzelnen Gesellschaften der verschiedenen Urheber. Das Ergebnis wäre wieder große diktierende Publisher.

Aber ganz davon abgesehen - und das ist wohl den meisten Piraten nicht bewusst - sind die Ideen der Beschränkung der "Contentindustrie" nicht Verfassungskonform. Sprich kollidieren mit dem GG. Besonders mit dem Art. 9 GG und Art. 14 GG. Wenn die neuen Gesetzesformulierungen (wie auch immer die aussehen sollen) nicht lückenlos und verfassungskonform sind, sind die Gesetze genauso schnell außer Kraft gesetzt, wie die Partei im Erdboden verschwunden. 

Was ich auch merkwürdig finde, ist diese extreme Fixierung auf Musik, Film und Software. Gerade dort, wo es maßig Urheberrechtsverstöße von Privatpersonen gibt. Nach den Ideen der Piratenpartei wären diese Verstöße nicht mehr zu ahnden. Das kann doch auch nicht im Sinne des Urhebers sein, wenn gerade diese Schicht nach Bedarf kopieren und verbreiten darf, bei der sich der Urheber einen angemessenen finanziellen Ausgleich erwünscht? Wie soll das gelöst werden? 

Noch eine Frage.

Was soll denn nun konkret geändert werden? Es fallen zwar Stichworte wie "Verwertungsrechte" und die damit verbundene Dauer, aber in welchen §§ soll was geändert werden? Vielleicht kannst du mir das sagen. Die Mitglieder eines Kreisausschusses konnten es nicht. Wichtig sind die §§15ff, 31ff, 69a ff. und 97-111c UrhG und natürlich das gesamte UrhWG. Was soll da konkret geändert werden?



Nuklon schrieb:


> Du weißt, die Lösung ist nicht einfach und ich habe es unterschwellig  angedeutet das die perfekte Lösung Zeit braucht, da die Piraten bestimmt  schon längst mit Büsosprüchen rumgelaufen wären (Wir haben die  Patentlösung)



Bis spätestens 2012 solltet ihr fertige Gesetzesentwürfe haben, die für die breite Öffentlichkeit zur Disposition gestellt werden und 2014 als Entscheidungsgrundlage dienen. Alles andere wäre unseriös, fahrlässig, nicht mandatsfähig, nicht wählbar.


----------



## Nuklon (1. Mai 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Einhaltung von TRIPS ist zumindest Vorraussetzung für den Einstieg. Beispiele für eine nachträgliche Außerkraftsetzung gibt es in der Tat nicht, aber die Abschaffung mehrere Multi-Milliarden-Branchen werden die anderen Teilnehmer nicht einfach so hinnehmen.


Bei solchen Argumenten denk ich mir immer: Eigentlich sollte Politik die Interessen der Gesellschaft vertreten. Warum zum Teufel aber hören die auf andere? 


> Nichts gegen Fernziele, sowas vermisse ich in der Politik sehr häufig.
> Aber wer einen ggf. mehrere Jahrzehnte wärenden diplomatischen Prozess anstrebt, der sollte das imho klarstellen und ein paar Wegpunkte angeben - nicht von "greifbare Nähe" sprechen. Das grenzt an Wählerverarsche. So oder so ist es keine Angabe dessen, was die Piratenpartei (jetzt bzw. in nächster Zeit) machen möchte (wie weiter oben gefordert/-sucht)


Da müssen wir wirklich aufpassen. Natürlich wollen die Piraten ihren Wählern nichts vormachen, auf der anderen Seite will man es so schnell wie möglich. Anderseits les ich grad, das der CCC an nem Konzept bastelt und man arbeitet an einer Übersetzung eine Modells aus GB (Copy-remix-share)
Wenn da ordentliche Ideen drin sind, kann man ja durchaus schneller vorankommen. 
Aber um zu dem Punkt klar Stellung zu nehmen. Hier scheint meine Meinung mit denen der Piraten zu divergieren, was das arbeiten über Zeiträume angeht. 


> Äh: Die Forderrung lautet, jegliche nichtkommerzielle Kopie zu legalisieren. Kannst du mir mal erklären, was da noch vom Urheberrecht übrig bleibt und wie jemand unter diesen Bedingungen irgendwelchen Content vermarkten soll?


Es ist schlicht und einfach die Antwort auf die Realität. Die wenigstens haben nur 100% legal erworbene Software zuhause. Entweder wir lassen die Situation wie sie jetzt ist, man legalisiert es oder man setzt drastische Strafen mit einer Totalkontrolle des Internets durch. Die Industrie geht Richtung Kontrolle, jemand muss am anderen Ende des Seils ziehen. Es geht hier um mehr als Legalisierung von nichtkomerziellen Kopien. 





> Es sei aber angemerkt, dass ich diese nicht Teile. Ich bin lediglich gegen staatlich vorgeschriebene Bespaßung.


meine Meinung zum OR ist, das alle Altersgruppen was zu meckern haben, was ihnen nicht gefällt, was mir sagt, das sie genau ihren Auftrag nachkommen Sendungen für alle anzubieten. Unterhaltung, Sport, Nachrichten, Bildung.


> *Tee aufsetzt und abwart*
> 
> (übrigens finde ich es nicht sehr seriös, dass man mit Themen Wahlkampf macht, zu denen man ein Jahr später die ersten konkreten Konzepte liefern möchte)


Hey, Die Piraten sind angetreten weil sie was verändern wollten und im Sommer letzten wurden sie überannt. (Mitgliedermäßig)
Alle wollten sie was verändern und hatten keine Ahnung, wie der politische Prozess abläuft. Diese muss man sich hart erarbeiten. Ich persönlich bin selbst gespannt was nach dem Bundesparteitag passiert



			
				Pokerclock schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll denn nun konkret geändert werden? Es fallen zwar Stichworte wie  "Verwertungsrechte" und die damit verbundene Dauer, aber in welchen §§  soll was geändert werden? Vielleicht kannst du mir das sagen. Die  Mitglieder eines Kreisausschusses konnten es nicht. Wichtig sind die  §§15ff, 31ff, 69a ff. und 97-111c UrhG und natürlich das gesamte UrhWG.  Was soll da konkret geändert werden?


Woran erkennt man den Juristen im Forum? Drei Punkte für den der es errät. 
Ich habe weiter oben geschrieben, das ich kein Experte auf dem Gebiet Urheberrecht bin. Im Prinzip verteidige ich eine Idee, dessen Ansatz mir wahrscheinlich nicht mal 100% klar aufgrund der Komplexität der Lage

zu 1. Das die Gema besonders erfolgreiche Künstler stützt ist bekannt. Wenn es so einfach wäre diese Praxis umzustellen, hätten sie es längst getan. Abgesehen davon schrieb ich bereits oben, das die Verkürzung des Verwertungsrechtes hier Abhilfe schaffen könnte.
zu 2. Selbstvermarktung ist heute sehr wohl möglich. Internet is not only for pron. 
Wir wollen dabei keineswegs Märkte verbieten, sondern neue schaffen. Es ist für einen guten Künstler heute so gut wie unmöglich sein werk ohne Label und Gema zu vertreiben. 
Grund: Rundfunkt/Fernsehen spielen keine gemafreie Musik, Onlineanbieter schreiben fast immer zwanghaft ein Label vor. So kann man über ein "Tarnlabel" bei itunes seinen Auszahlanteil von wenigen Cents auf über 70 Cent pro Stück steigern. Und das bei einem Preis von 1€/$. 5000-10000 Downloads weltweit führen hier schon zu einigermaßen Einkommen.

Wie oben gesagt, ich will eigentlich nur der Mehrheit der Gesellschaft sämtliche Kultur zugänglich machen, weil ich einen großen Mehrwert drin sehe. Die Gesellschaft sollte die Wirtschaft gestalten und nicht andersherum.

So damit Schluss für heute von meiner Seite.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (5. Mai 2010)

Wo bleibt die Mai-Umfrage?


----------



## herethic (6. Mai 2010)

BTW: Es gibt jetzt den wahl-o.maht für die NRW-Wahl


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2010)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Wo bleibt die Mai-Umfrage?



Die kommt gleich 


Sorry, aber mein Arbeitstag hat zur Zeit eher 10 denn 8 Stunden.


----------

